# My Little Greenhouse



## BatCave (Oct 25, 2011)

Currently B+, Treasure Coast, and Penis Envy in my little mostly-automated 3-tier greenhouse, I only have to refill the humidifier every 3 days. 92+ RH is regulated by a Hygrotherm humidity & temp controller.

Started on WBS and Rye berries from spores, spawned to Coco coir, verm, spaghum, and turkey litter.


Current top shelf blocks were started in filter patch bags until pinning then moved to the GH. Bottom shelf are 2 tubs of TC just put into fruiting.


2 B+ blocks starting their second flush on the left, PE and TC on the right


TC


PE


----------



## BatCave (Oct 25, 2011)

My penis has a penis


----------



## BatCave (Oct 25, 2011)

A look into the dehydrator

TC


B+


PE, some had to be sliced in half to fit


My 6 tray dehydrator


----------



## Flaco918 (Oct 25, 2011)

bad ass set up, love that green house. nice dehydrator too, i need to get one. 
ive only grown once, but def. will do it again, i thought it was kinda fun too......grow my little babies, grooowwwww


----------



## Unnk (Oct 25, 2011)

dude you have a link to that dehydrator?

that things badass

as well that penis on penis envy is HULLarious


----------



## BatCave (Oct 25, 2011)

Unnk said:


> dude you have a link to that dehydrator?
> 
> that things badass
> 
> as well that penis on penis envy is HULLarious


Yep, got it from my local Academy sports store, and have since seen them at 2 other Academy's. They are located in the outdoor cooking section by the spices. Brand is LEM but branded under Academy's "Game Winner" logo. Best thing is it is only $99  and works like a charm. Same setup as the expensive Excalibur brand. Drys most mushies to cracker dry in 4hrs at 135 degrees. Looks cool too! LOL

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_391113_-1?Ntt=dehydrator&Ntk=All


----------



## Unnk (Oct 25, 2011)

sounds like a weiner to me lol

thanks mate


----------



## BatCave (Oct 26, 2011)

B+ on the second flush, they will be ready in the next 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn man lol keep it coming


----------



## BatCave (Oct 26, 2011)

They will make one hell of an addition to my halloween party


----------



## laywhoish12 (Oct 27, 2011)

i bet


----------



## BatCave (Oct 27, 2011)

B+ finishing 2nd flush


----------



## BatCave (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 2, 2011)

There's more ?


----------



## BatCave (Nov 2, 2011)

laywhoish12 said:


> There's more ?


Yes there is more coming, 4 tubs are colinizing now


----------



## BatCave (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## laywhoish12 (Nov 3, 2011)

BatCave said:


> Yes there is more coming, 4 tubs are colinizing now


Ahh im loving the photos deff would like to hear some reports keep it up


----------



## Vapekush (Nov 4, 2011)

Fuck an invite to the Playboy Mansion. How do I get on the list for the BatCave?


----------



## BatCave (Nov 4, 2011)

Well there goes my weekend 

Treasure Coast finishing 2nd flush, and B+ starting 3rd flush


----------



## fire15 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fucking nice grow!!!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! They are fun to grow and so much faster than our MJ. It gives me something to do while the plants grow .


----------



## Vapekush (Nov 4, 2011)

So is there any kind of expected yield from these? 

Say you colonize a 16oz jar. Do you expect that a certain size cake will produce X # of grams? or is it kind of a crap shoot? From what I have been reading, it seems that people get more yield on the 2nd or 3rd flush, does that usually hold true in your experience? Sorry if these are silly questions, I'm just now getting my feet wet. thanks!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 4, 2011)

Strain, substrate, and enviroment all play a part in the end result much like MJ. In my experience my 2nd and 3rd flushes have been similar, to each other with larger fruits than the 1st flush.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 6, 2011)

Treasure Coast


----------



## BatCave (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Martins (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice grow man
how much did all shrooms weight?


----------



## BatCave (Nov 11, 2011)

Martins said:


> Nice grow man
> how much did all shrooms weight?


Which ones? I haven't picked the ones in the recent photo. Once these blocks and tubs finish I will have around 18 to 20 zips dried from 6 bags and 4 small tubs over the last 3 months, plenty to last a very long time. This was just for fun and only personal, 1/2 of it will be powered and made into .5g gel caps and the other half just dry and waiting.


----------



## Martins (Nov 11, 2011)

Man i so badly now want some shrooms lol


----------



## BatCave (Nov 11, 2011)

They were fairly easy to grow, grow bags were the quickest and easiest for me. The blocks were started in grow bags and moved to the greenhouse once their first flush began.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 15, 2011)

Treasure Coast


Penis Envy


----------



## mrboots (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice looking shrooms. I've been thinking of growing some out myself. How long does the whole process take? from gathering all your materials, spores, etc to having ready to eat shrooms? I see you have 3 strains growing, which one is your favorite?


----------



## BatCave (Nov 15, 2011)

mrboots said:


> Nice looking shrooms. I've been thinking of growing some out myself. How long does the whole process take? from gathering all your materials, spores, etc to having ready to eat shrooms? I see you have 3 strains growing, which one is your favorite?


Personally I am not into shrooms these were just for the wifey, of course I went overboard as a hobby and will soon shut it down. Trust me she has plenty to last awhile. She likes the Penis Envy best, it is fast and strong for 4 to 5 hours, very visual. She says the only real difference is the length of the B+ and TC are 6 to 8 hours and slightly less potent for the same 2.5g, she prefers the shorter experience.

From spore to fruit is roughly 2 months, then the extra flushes come 7 to 14 days later. I started with pre-made rye berry spawn bags spawned to pre-made compost substrate and just fruited in the bags (invitro), bags were from ebay. This was the easiest and fastest way to get some fruits in the beginning but I am getting at least 3x the fruits with doing small shoebox tubs instead of bags. Total start up cost for 4 spores (they sent a 5th bonus), 3 rye spawn bags, and 3 substrate bags was about $100 and gave me 3+ oz's dried, roughly an oz per bag dried.

I have a spore to fruit detailed journal on a myco site but don't know if the RIU allows me posting it here.

This was my first bag and first flush, fruits were small but gave up 11g dried and second flush was much better with FAE. Luckily small fruits are just as potent as the large ones, some say aborts are sometimes stronger too.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 16, 2011)

24hrs later and the PE is ready to harvest


----------



## bobbitoblaze (Nov 16, 2011)

nice job looks great


----------



## Blackhash (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job Batcave! I have been watching your whole log on the other forum, too! You have done really a phenomenal job man.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 16, 2011)

Blackhash said:


> Great job Batcave! I have been watching your whole log on the other forum, too! You have done really a phenomenal job man.


The one over on the ST? And thanks!


----------



## mrboots (Nov 16, 2011)

BatCave said:


> Personally I am not into shrooms these were just for the wifey, of course I went overboard as a hobby and will soon shut it down. Trust me she has plenty to last awhile. She likes the Penis Envy best, it is fast and strong for 4 to 5 hours, very visual. She says the only real difference is the length of the B+ and TC are 6 to 8 hours and slightly less potent for the same 2.5g, she prefers the shorter experience.
> 
> From spore to fruit is roughly 2 months, then the extra flushes come 7 to 14 days later. I started with pre-made rye berry spawn bags spawned to pre-made compost substrate and just fruited in the bags (invitro), bags were from ebay. This was the easiest and fastest way to get some fruits in the beginning but I am getting at least 3x the fruits with doing small shoebox tubs instead of bags. Total start up cost for 4 spores (they sent a 5th bonus), 3 rye spawn bags, and 3 substrate bags was about $100 and gave me 3+ oz's dried, roughly an oz per bag dried.
> 
> ...


good stuff, thanks for the info.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 16, 2011)

Penis Envy is out of the dehydrator and ready for storage. First flush from the shoebox tub is 38.2g cracker dry. 

Quart jar


----------



## Blackhash (Nov 16, 2011)

Yeah the one at ST  Nice flush!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 16, 2011)

3rd Flush for this PE block that was started in a bag


----------



## BatCave (Nov 17, 2011)

Much larger today


----------



## wheezer (Nov 17, 2011)

The batcave is off the hook........


----------



## BatCave (Nov 20, 2011)

Treasure Coast veil starting to tear, will pick it in the next 6 to 12hrs


----------



## BatCave (Dec 4, 2011)

Penis Envy 8 pound cake, 3 pounds of spawn to 5 pounds of substrate, started in a extra large grow bag then moved to the greenhouse


----------



## spandy (Dec 4, 2011)

So as far as FAE and humidity are concerned, what process(es) are you going through to keep these at ideal levels? I see you have a humidifier in there, do you like the one you have or would you reccommend a different one for that same size greenhouse? Same for FAE, how is that accomplished with your setup?

18-20 zips would last me a lifetime. Awesome grow in such a compact setup!


----------



## BatCave (Dec 4, 2011)

My humidifier is an old school Kaz from a second hand store, there are two slits in the plastic on both sides of the bottom of the greenhouse to allow FAE, a 4" waterproofed fan on a 15-on 45-off timer lightly circulating FAE, and a Hygrotherm humidity controller set to 92 RH. If the RH goes below 92 then the Hydrotherm kicks on the humidifier. It runs itself and I only add water every other day. The Hygrotherm will set you back about $80 from ebay but it allows me to have a mostly set-n-forget setup.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Penis Envy


----------



## Vapekush (Dec 15, 2011)

How come the PE's from 12/4 look so different from the ones posted on 12/15?


----------



## BatCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Vapekush said:


> How come the PE's from 12/4 look so different from the ones posted on 12/15?


Because the ones on 12/4 were not listed correctly, those are actually Golden Teacher's


----------



## spandy (Dec 15, 2011)

so once your substrate has 100% colonized, what are the odds of a contaminate taking over at that point, or does the myc pretty much just hold it's ground?


----------



## BatCave (Dec 15, 2011)

spandy said:


> so once your substrate has 100% colonized, what are the odds of a contaminate taking over at that point, or does the myc pretty much just hold it's ground?


Once they are colonized and consolidated they are pretty resistant. I havent had any contams in a long time


----------



## BatCave (Dec 16, 2011)

PE first flush for this block is at 39g cracker dry with at least another 15g still drying. Each PE fruit is chunky and weighs 2 to 2.5g each


----------



## Unnk (Dec 16, 2011)

Nom nom nom


----------



## BatCave (Dec 20, 2011)

Golden Teacher clusters, these are actually from the bottom of the block, turned it upside down for its 3rd and final flush. These are in the dehydrator now


----------



## canndo (Dec 20, 2011)

Vapekush said:


> So is there any kind of expected yield from these?
> 
> Say you colonize a 16oz jar. Do you expect that a certain size cake will produce X # of grams? or is it kind of a crap shoot? From what I have been reading, it seems that people get more yield on the 2nd or 3rd flush, does that usually hold true in your experience? Sorry if these are silly questions, I'm just now getting my feet wet. thanks!



If your initial pinset is done well, you should get between 60 and 80 percent of your entire yield from the first two flushes. There is a formula for optimal yield based upon dried substrate to dried mushroom but I have yet to apply it.


----------



## BatCave (Jan 5, 2012)

A few Penis Envy going into the dryer


----------



## BatCave (Jan 6, 2012)

Few more PE's harvested


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks great man....about to take a dive into mushies myself.


----------



## BatCave (Jan 9, 2012)

Last block of Penis Envy on its first flush, going to be some fatties ready for the weekend


----------



## BatCave (Jan 10, 2012)

and the next day


----------



## BatCave (Jan 12, 2012)

Woke up to find that a few fruits had fallen off the block from being too heavy so I did a partial harvest of the ready fruits.


----------



## GoblinFarmer (Jan 12, 2012)

man its been ages since i played with mushrooms. just started my outdoor mushroom hunt...but i think its time to do what you my friend are doing. Any good forums, supplies links, info/advice?


----------



## BatCave (Jan 12, 2012)

GoblinFarmer said:


> man its been ages since i played with mushrooms. just started my outdoor mushroom hunt...but i think its time to do what you my friend are doing. Any good forums, supplies links, info/advice?


Tons of good info here on the RIU, but the Shroomery would be the #1 fungus forum


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Jan 21, 2012)

those PE are some rele ugly mushrooms


----------



## BatCave (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep, PE's are a mutant strain but give up some great yields of fruit


----------



## BatCave (Jan 24, 2012)

Long term storage, 360 gel caps at .5g each, and still have another 2 large jars to powder. I figure 500 to 550 caps when finished, and at 5 caps per dose i'm set for quite awhile.


----------



## BatCave (Jan 28, 2012)

A few mutant penis envy just harvested


----------



## BenRHx (Feb 8, 2012)

How much does a small shroom setup cost?


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 23, 2012)

BenRHx said:


> How much does a small shroom setup cost?


Less than a small mj grow lol

Awesome work here btw, very inspiring.


----------



## Marktwang (Mar 23, 2012)

good stuff right here


----------



## BatCave (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks guys! I have a few Albino Penis Envy bags that will be fruiting starting next week. I will add some pics once they get going.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 23, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Thanks guys! I have a few Albino Penis Eny bags that will be fruiting starting next week. I will add some pics once they get going.


Can u pm me ur spore source? everything else seems readily available. Maybe I'll try some shittake to start lol looks like a fun little project tho, do they need any sort of light? I know it depends on the variety of shroom.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 23, 2012)

For lighting I just use a 2ft T5 floro on 12/12 and ambient light


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 23, 2012)

BatCave said:


> For lighting I just use a 2ft T5 floro on 12/12 and ambient light


Ok last question... or two lol sorry

Where did you get the tent, is it custom or purchased?

Is this the controller? http://www.petco.com/product/109981/Zoo-Med-HygroTherm-Humidity-And-Temperature-Controller.aspx

Can I do the bags all the way through or is spawning to Coco coir, verm, spaghum, and turkey litter a requirement.

Sorry for the noob questions, but this is a whole new world to me. And you've clearly got this dialed in nicely.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 23, 2012)

Bags are fine start to finish but you will need to open them a couple of times daily to give them FAE (fresh air exchange) and mist them. I have gotten lazy and just start them all in bags and them remove them from the bags for fruiting. My mini-greenhouse came from Big Lot's for $20, they are all over ebay too. My substrate mix is coco, seed starter (peat and turkey litter), vermiculite and a sprinkle of lime. Many guys now just use straight coco or even just straight seed starter, either works but I like a mix of them. And yes that is the one from petco I use. I am always happy to answer any questions if I have the answers .


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 23, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Bags are fine start to finish but you will need to open them a couple of times daily to give them FAE (fresh air exchange) and mist them. I have gotten lazy and just start them all in bags and them remove them from the bags for fruiting. My mini-greenhouse came from Big Lot's for $20, they are all over ebay too. My substrate mix is coco, seed starter (peat and turkey litter), vermiculite and a sprinkle of lime. Many guys now just use straight coco or even just straight seed starter, either works but I like a mix of them. And yes that is the one from petco I use. I am always happy to answer any questions if I have the answers .


Humidifier type, cool mist? warm mist? size? like a 1gal or a 7gal monster? and how do u transfer the humidity into the greenhouse?


----------



## BatCave (Mar 23, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Humidifier type, cool mist? warm mist? size? like a 1gal or a 7gal monster? and how do u transfer the humidity into the greenhouse?


You want a "cool" mist humidifier, one without a filter element. Mine is an old school 1gal Kaz and it sits on the bottom shelf of the greenhouse

Humidifier is in the back left corner on the bottom shelf and blows upwards to circulate the cool mist, T5 is just sitting on the top for lighting


----------



## RL420 (Mar 24, 2012)

Was there a brand on the pre-mixed bags you got from ebay?


----------



## BatCave (Mar 24, 2012)

RL420 said:


> Was there a brand on the pre-mixed bags you got from ebay?


Yes the best I have found and used on eBay is "out-grow", just search for "Magic Mountain Mushroom" and he should pop up. He has the pre-made rye berry spawn bags as well as the substrate/compost bags. He has all kinds of myco stuff including bags and what-not. He is the one I used in the beginning until I found out how easy it was to make and do all the spawn, substrate and bags myself.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Batcave. It looks like you've really gotten into growing the shrooms in the last few months. Didn't you say that you would take a break from it after a while? What's up? You got the shroom fever boy? Or are you just hooked on the taste?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

maaaan, i am sooo interested in this, i got a little greenhouse perfect for that!, some spare cash and all!, if u get a minute can u pm me a link to where u get these spores?? I'm in australia, is this atall possible?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 24, 2012)

Prints for you buddy. Try to have someone from out of your zone resend em to ya'. I hear that everyone from your "neck of the woods" gets their syringes snagged b4 they even come out of the airport. I'm sure that someone could help ya. Too bad that info was erased from a previous thread.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 24, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Hey Batcave. It looks like you've really gotten into growing the shrooms in the last few months. Didn't you say that you would take a break from it after a while? What's up? You got the shroom fever boy? Or are you just hooked on the taste?


I did take a break . I also told myself 3 years ago that a 2x2 tent and a 250hps was going to be all I ever used or needed, then there were 300w LED's, a 400w hps, and 600w hps, and now I run a 1000w in a 4x4x7. It has turned into a major hobby for me and with my extreme ADHD it really gives me something to do. 

These are the first bags I have done in 2 months. They are 14 days since I spawned to the substrate, have at least another 7 days before fruiting.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 24, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I did take a break . I also told myself 3 years ago that a 2x2 tent and a 250hps was going to be all I ever used or needed, then there were 300w LED's, a 400w hps, and 600w hps, and now I run a 1000w in a 4x4x7. It has turned into a major hobby for me and with my extreme ADHD it really gives me something to do.
> 
> These are the first bags I have done in 2 months. They are 14 days since I spawned to the substrate, have at least another 7 days before fruiting.
> 
> View attachment 2084863


Nice I think I have most of the process down, but I'm a little confused about the spawning. But say I buy the pre-sterilized 3lb rye berry bags (http://everythingmushrooms.com/grow-your-own-mushrooms/sterilized-substrates-and-media/sterilized-rye-mushroom-grow-and-spawn-bag-w-injection-site-3lb/) how/when do I go about spawning to substrate (I'm thinkin coco/verm). I also cannot find a legit source for turkey litter. I think I want to do shoebox or slightly larger sized trays with the coco/verm for bulk substrate. Also is it advisable to split up each spawn bag into 2 trays at spawn in case of contamination? Or am I over thinking it all and should I just birth and fruit strait out of the pre-made spawn bags? Lol sorry for 1000?s


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 24, 2012)

He's got the shroom fever.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 24, 2012)

You have to inoculate something like rye berries, bird seed, etc... Once that has collinized fully you spawn it to the substrate of choice (coco coir and a bag of jiffy seed starter works well, you dont have to have the turkey litter, the seed starter I buy has it already), then let it do its thing for 14 to 21 days then fruit it. The hardest part for me originally was that you have to be completely sterile while doing it to make sure no contams take over, build a cheap "still-box" to do all your inoculations, spawning, etc..

My suggestion is to start with a syringe and a pre-made rye berry spawn bag, then spawn that to a pre-made substrate bag. Get your feet wet so to speak, and then you can see how cheap and simple it is to make it all yourself. What you spend to start with pre-made bags is what you can make 10 bags for yourself, but the pre-made is great to get a couple batches to tie you over until you get it down.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 24, 2012)

BatCave said:


> You have to inoculate something like rye berries, bird seed, etc... Once that has collinized fully you spawn it to the substrate of choice (coco coir and a bag of jiffy seed starter works well), then let it do its thing for 14 to 21 days then fruit it. The hardest part for me originally was that you have to be completely sterile while doing it to make sure no contams take over, build a cheap "still-box" to do all your inoculations, spawning, etc..
> 
> My suggestion is to start with a syringe and a pre-made rye berry spawn bag, then spawn that to a pre-made substrate bag. Get your feet wet so to speak, and then you can see how cheap and simple it is to make it all yourself.


Good sound advice. Then while that's moving. You can begin to make your own jars/bags.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 24, 2012)

Any links to recommended pre-made substrate bags? As for the still box I'll look into that. What about a clean room style setup with a fan+hepa filter creating positive pressure in a box? Hepa is small enough to catch contams?


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2012)

Once you have fully colonized spawn in any large amount (more than one bag), you can go anywhere you wish. You can spawn straw with it, coir, horse manure, worm castings, or compost, you can even simply case the spawn and go at it that way. Rule of thumb is one cup of spawn per cubic foot of substrate but you are pushing the edge with that ratio because it will likely take up your entire non-contamination window. Best to double that. If you have good spawn, all you have to do is make sure that your substrate is well pasturized and you take some care with spawning so that your work is as clean as it can be - in this case, contrary to what I have said, it is usually best to keep your temperature as close to optimum while running your substrate as possible so that your mycelium will outrun any contamination that you have picked up in the bulk.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheap still box is easy. $10 for the Sterilte clear box, and $10 for tyvek painters suit. Just cut 2 holes in the side and attach the arms from the tyvek suit and your done. When using just make sure to spray it down with Lysol or something before putting the lid on and give it about 5 minutes for the lysol to settle and work


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2012)

Never depend upon lysol or any other spray as your only surface disinfectant. I find that those little anticeptic premoistened wipes are damn good. The physical friction of actually wiping surfaces is far better even than a surface wetted by lysol.

Now, there was a time before hepa filters (and even since I guess) where people used a fine oil mist emitter in order to clean their rooms. The emitter put a very fine cloud of sterile oil into the atmosphere. The principle was that most spores cling to particles, motes, bits of dust and the like which very gradualy floated to the ground (or any flat surface) - a quick check of the screen on your tube tv or monitor will show you the particles I am talking about (you agar people, try swabbing your tv screen and growing that out - you will then know what is in your air).

the oil mist tends to cling to these particles in the air, making them heavier and driving them to the ground. Eventually the oil itself evaporated. If you use the same concept by spraying the room from top to bottom with lysol, and then after a few minutes spraying the inside of your still air chamber and letting everything settle for 10 minutes or so you will find that you have a very workable semi-sterile environment that can be depended upon for half an hour or more in perfectly still conditions. Finally, lysol (and the cheaper stuff you can find at any 99 cent store) takes at least 5 minutes and possibly 10 to kill mold and mold spores so see to it that your surfaces are wetted enough for everything to be moist for 5 minutes at least.


----------



## stonestare (Mar 24, 2012)

I like your rack that you grow your shrooms in with the plastic where did you get it at?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah. I'm gonna have to start to do a search for a decent rack/stand for my cases.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 25, 2012)

Big Lots! for $20, also seen them at ace hardware from time to time. They are all over ebay from 2 tier, 3 tier, 4 tier, etc.. Ranging from $20 to $50 depending on the size


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Mar 25, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Yeah. I'm gonna have to start to do a search for a decent rack/stand for my cases.


Oh my! Da Sprout,
Tell me thats really you in your avatar. You already got a "decent rack."


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2012)

ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD said:


> Oh my! Da Sprout,
> Tell me thats really you in your avatar. You already got a "decent rack."


Actually. That's my fantasy wife. Hitomi Tanaka. From b4 she started to do ultra-hardcore-p0rn. She's still cute and alluring as hell. Even with all the stains... On her soul. I know that I can change her... Into my own private inhouse p0rn star.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't grow anything on that rack though. Except for what's in my pants.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 25, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Cheap still box is easy. $10 for the Sterilte clear box, and $10 for tyvek painters suit. Just cut 2 holes in the side and attach the arms from the tyvek suit and your done. When using just make sure to spray it down with Lysol or something before putting the lid on and give it about 5 minutes for the lysol to settle and work
> 
> View attachment 2085422View attachment 2085423View attachment 2085424


Awesome thanks for that quick tutorial. I see lots of lysol spray and wipes in my future. I take it 99% iso is also an effective sterilizer for needles, injection sites ect?


----------



## canndo (Mar 25, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Awesome thanks for that quick tutorial. I see lots of lysol spray and wipes in my future. I take it 99% iso is also an effective sterilizer for needles, injection sites ect?




In most cases bleach is best.


----------



## Unnk (Mar 26, 2012)

canndo said:


> In most cases bleach is best.


i always went with diluted bleach with all my cleaning needs to lol this means with most projects like cleaning a resevoir for my plants lol


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 28, 2012)

Got spores and rye cakes today. Got Penis Envy, PES Hawaiian, Golden Teacher, and Treasure Coast. Other supplies are being gathered as well. Almost there...


----------



## BatCave (Mar 28, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Got spores and rye cakes today. Got Penis Envy, PES Hawaiian, Golden Teacher, and Treasure Coast. Other supplies are being gathered as well. Almost there...


SWEET!!! Start a journal up, would like to see your success. I just returned from picking up some WBS (wild bird seed) and will be using it instead of rye berries this round. Have done both with no real difference. I will be doing PES Hawaiian and Burma for the next run.


----------



## canndo (Mar 28, 2012)

going to use Agar?


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 28, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Got spores and rye cakes today. Got Penis Envy, PES Hawaiian, Golden Teacher, and Treasure Coast. Other supplies are being gathered as well. Almost there...


It may be a bit premature for me to say it, but I will.
I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 28, 2012)

BatCave said:


> SWEET!!! Start a journal up, would like to see your success. I just returned from picking up some WBS (wild bird seed) and will be using it instead of rye berries this round. Have done both with no real difference. I will be doing PES Hawaiian and Burma for the next run.


Been watching the vids and such I see one method is just birthing the cakes then coating in verm and then put in the fruiting chamber. Can this method be replicated with the 3lb rye berry spawn bags? or do I have to prep the bulk substrate? Basically I'm trying to avoid anything that requires pressure cooking for sterilization. I guess that's the only step I'm not 100% on. Fruiting seems strait forward, place it in the chamber and keep the humidity right. I also understand I need to leave the colonization bag about a week after full colonization to allow the mycellium to fully take hold of the substrate? Great having you to bounce ideas off of. I will surely start a journal up so you can see the PF Hawaiian...assuming I don't fuck it up. lol I was also wondering if I should use the entire syringe on each 3 lb rye bag or half? Any advice there would be great thanks again.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 28, 2012)

Alot of people case with coco coir and prepare it without pressure cooking. You can use a bucket with a lid like from home depot. Or go out and get an oven bag. You can even prepare manure without pressure cooking. Pasteurization, not sterilization.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 28, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Alot of people case with coco coir and prepare it without pressure cooking. You can use a bucket with a lid like from home depot. Or go out and get an oven bag. You can even prepare manure without pressure cooking. Pasteurization, not sterilization.


Sweet thanks for the info. I think I'm going to do the coir/verm tek outlined here http://www.shroomery.org/10858/How-to-do-Coir


----------



## canndo (Mar 28, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Alot of people case with coco coir and prepare it without pressure cooking. You can use a bucket with a lid like from home depot. Or go out and get an oven bag. You can even prepare manure without pressure cooking. Pasteurization, not sterilization.


Sprout is correct, you do yourself no favors by sterilizing casing or even bulk substrates. You do not need a pressure cooker for casing, bring your casing up to 160 - 170 degrees for about an hour in any way you can - the oven works well if you bring your casing to field moisture before you cook.


----------



## canndo (Mar 28, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Been watching the vids and such I see one method is just birthing the cakes then coating in verm and then put in the fruiting chamber. Can this method be replicated with the 3lb rye berry spawn bags? or do I have to prep the bulk substrate? Basically I'm trying to avoid anything that requires pressure cooking for sterilization. I guess that's the only step I'm not 100% on. Fruiting seems strait forward, place it in the chamber and keep the humidity right. I also understand I need to leave the colonization bag about a week after full colonization to allow the mycellium to fully take hold of the substrate? Great having you to bounce ideas off of. I will surely start a journal up so you can see the PF Hawaiian...assuming I don't fuck it up. lol I was also wondering if I should use the entire syringe on each 3 lb rye bag or half? Any advice there would be great thanks again.


If you use a loose substrate you do not need to let the mycelium "take hold", you only need to shake the bag a few times, when each kernel is coated with mycelium you are done, it is best to keep the grain from "knitting", or growing together until you put it in its final resting place. That should be a tray or some other sterilized container (well you needn't sterilize but you had better wash it well in 10 or 15 percent bleach.

As for how much of your syringe - it depends on how loaded the syringe is. If you see purple in the solution, you only need a cc or so. If you do not, use more - times have changed and you really don't get as many spores as you used to. I have seen situations where the solution can't possibly be holding more than a few hundred spores and that isn't enough for anything but agar work.


----------



## canndo (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, and a tip, you should strain or sift your coir through a fairly fine mesh before you mix it with your vermiculite. Coir has hairs and bits that invite trich - in fact, some coir is actually intentionaly contaminated with trich, if you don't pastureize it well, you will see the results as green mold - that usually starts on the little stems and hairs.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Mar 28, 2012)

canndo said:


> If you use a loose substrate you do not need to let the mycelium "take hold", you only need to shake the bag a few times, when each kernel is coated with mycelium you are done, it is best to keep the grain from "knitting", or growing together until you put it in its final resting place. That should be a tray or some other sterilized container (well you needn't sterilize but you had better wash it well in 10 or 15 percent bleach.
> 
> As for how much of your syringe - it depends on how loaded the syringe is. If you see purple in the solution, you only need a cc or so. If you do not, use more - times have changed and you really don't get as many spores as you used to. I have seen situations where the solution can't possibly be holding more than a few hundred spores and that isn't enough for anything but agar work.


yeah i think the syringes i got were real shitty. it took a week and a half for them to begin colonization. i made my own spore print last night so hopefully that will be better.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 28, 2012)

canndo said:


> Oh, and a tip, you should strain or sift your coir through a fairly fine mesh before you mix it with your vermiculite. Coir has hairs and bits that invite trich - in fact, some coir is actually intentionaly contaminated with trich, if you don't pastureize it well, you will see the results as green mold - that usually starts on the little stems and hairs.


Yeah I bought some canna coco thinking the texture felt perfect...then realized when I got home it has Trichoderma added DOH. I can return it and get a block like I was planning or sterilize it I suppose, cannot find the temp and time required to kill the stuff tho. I would just bake it in the oven in a turkey bag probably...or just get something else all together.

Made *my own thread* for the sake of not cluttering yours BatCave, hope some of ya'll will join me there.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Mar 28, 2012)

canna coco has nutrients and stuff at pet stores they have coir bricks as reptile bedding and that is what you want for bulk. you would need brf and verm if you are doing the pf tek or you could use the grain tek


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 29, 2012)

If you had a pressure cooker. You could go with the "popcorn tek".


----------



## BatCave (Mar 29, 2012)

I use Cocogro and Hydrotek blocks for my coco needs, blocks mainly when they have them. The Cocogro is great for MJ and fungus, clean stuff for bagged.

22qt pressure cooker is currently ticking away with 10 jars of WBS, will nock them up tommorow sometime.


----------



## Someguy15 (Mar 29, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I use Cocogro and Hydrotek blocks for my coco needs, blocks mainly when they have them. The Cocogro is great for MJ and fungus, clean stuff for bagged.
> 
> 22qt pressure cooker is currently ticking away with 10 jars of WBS, will nock them up tommorow sometime.


Sweet thanks. Coco gro is Botanicares product right? I'm sure I can find that somewhere.

What are you spawning this time?


----------



## BatCave (Mar 29, 2012)

I will be doing a run of B+, Hawaiian, and maybe Burma. Haven't done the Hawaiian or Burma before.


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 29, 2012)

Gotta try all the different strains. Good times.


----------



## Unnk (Mar 29, 2012)

canndo B+ are one of my true and trieds always was a fav


----------



## BatCave (Mar 29, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Sweet thanks. Coco gro is Botanicares product right?QUOTE]
> 
> Yes the cocogro is just their plain bagged straight coco. I use it for my fungus and I use it to mix 50/50 with FFOF for my MJ. Its pretty clean with only a few small chunks you may have to break apart out of the bag


----------



## DaSprout (Mar 30, 2012)

Unnk said:


> canndo B+ are one of my true and trieds always was a fav
> 
> View attachment 2097433


It looks like you set it up for a photo shoot. With lighting and placement. Nice. I must agree. Out of the 8 strains that I am currently experimenting with, B+ is the fastest, and most reliable.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey batcave I meant to ask, do u case your monotubs? Or just spawn to bulk sub and fruit? debating if I need to case or not. Thinking about doing the horse poo recipe found @ http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1480354 turns out there's a lot of horse stables around here lol


----------



## BatCave (Apr 2, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey batcave I meant to ask, do u case your monotubs? Or just spawn to bulk sub and fruit? debating if I need to case or not. Thinking about doing the horse poo recipe found @ http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1480354 turns out there's a lot of horse stables around here lol


I do not case, just strait to bulk sub then fruit once ready


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 2, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I do not case, just strait to bulk sub then fruit once ready


Sweet! Thanks for the info! I'm going hose poo hunting tonight lol. Also I can only find pelletized gypsum, any ideas where I can find powderd? I was thinking about just finding some scrap drywall and pulverizing it with a mortal and pestel? lol idkkkk where to find this stuff. Thank you again for all your mentoring, hopefully this will be a successful first operation for us. 

I also made a thread if you want to subscribe I would be honored. I will b sure to show off my success or failure, hopefully more of the first lol
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/516588-my-first-trip-down-rabbit.html


----------



## BatCave (Apr 2, 2012)

Picked up a new greenhouse today at Big Lots! store for $20. 

Same simple setup with T5 on the top on a 12/12 timer, humidifier on the bottom, 4" desk fan outside on the left that turns on 4 times a day for 15min for FAE, shoebox tub with moist perlite, and the catch pan is from a restaraunt supply store for $4. Just put a Albino Penis Envy and Treasure Coast in this morning


----------



## BatCave (Apr 2, 2012)

3 days since I innoculated my WBS jars and already seeing some action in the B+ and Hawaiian jars. The penis envy jars always take a few more days.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 3, 2012)

Went on the poo hunt tonight lol was pretty fun running around the fields in the middle of the night avoiding the cops haha got a whole 5 gal bucket full o poo tho hell yeah! Ever use poo or u stick to the store bought stuff?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 3, 2012)

Hell yeah looks like I'm just in timeSubbed!


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 3, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Went on the poo hunt tonight lol was pretty fun running around the fields in the middle of the night avoiding the cops haha got a whole 5 gal bucket full o poo tho hell yeah! Ever use poo or u stick to the store bought stuff?


im interested in using poo to spawn to. i just think if i went to buy poo from the store i would have to buy a big ass bag. alot more than i would need. herd it produces bigger fruits


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 3, 2012)

Poo does the mushrooms good. Pass it on.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 3, 2012)

Well batcave. Seems like you're fully automated.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 3, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Well batcave. Seems like you're fully automated.


Pretty much so, just have to refill the humidifier every 3 days and suck up the water in the catch pan with my shopvac and clean it once a week.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 3, 2012)

my wife says she loves your floors 

but your green house has inspired me to try this out

seems a nice method

where did you get your dehydrator from again? home depot right?






my wife gave me the inspiration what you think lol


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 4, 2012)

Just great. They're evolving. First skynet, now this.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 4, 2012)

Unnk said:


> my wife says she loves your floors
> 
> but your green house has inspired me to try this out
> 
> ...


Dehydrator came from Academy Sports & Outdoors store, and they now have the same dehydrator on sale for $69, was $99. They are only on sale in stores not online.
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_391113_-1?Ntt=dehydrator&Ntk=All

Love the pic and my wife tiled the whole damn house and only left one one little room of carpet . She did a different style and color in each room


----------



## BatCave (Apr 4, 2012)

The other side of the track 

1000w 4x4 tent with my Female Seed's C99, Delicious Seed's Critical Super Silver Haze, TGA 3rd Dimension, TGA Jack The Ripper, and Female Seed's BubbleGummer. Variety is the the spice of life!


----------



## BatCave (Apr 4, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> im interested in using poo to spawn to. i just think if i went to buy poo from the store i would have to buy a big ass bag. alot more than i would need. herd it produces bigger fruits


eBay has numerous types of manure compost, including "zoo manure compost". I purchased 5lbs of Clydesdale compost for $12 shipped last year, but I have honestly not seen a size or yield difference from what I already use. Those huge Penis Envy pictured were grown with 50% coco coir and 50% bagged seed starter from Lowe's that was just spaghum peat, lime, and turkey manure. Enviroment and genetics play a part. My next huge PE that I get will be cloned and will try a run of biggun's. 
My local hydro shop has composted poultry litter in a bag, and they carry one called "ChickityDooDoo", picked up a 7lb bag of this on my last visit to try with coco coir, vermiculite, and ewc. Might even add some to my grow, they have some good directions on their site, and says that it contains 9% calcium.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 4, 2012)

BatCave said:


> eBay has numerous types of manure compost, including "zoo manure compost". I purchased 5lbs of Clydesdale compost for $12 shipped last year, but I have honestly not seen a size or yield difference from what I already use. Those huge Penis Envy pictured were grown with 50% coco coir and 50% bagged seed starter from Lowe's that was just spaghum peat, lime, and turkey manure. Enviroment and genetics play a part. My next huge PE that I get will be cloned and will try a run of biggun's.
> My local hydro shop has composted poultry litter in a bag, and they carry one called "ChickityDooDoo", picked up a 7lb bag of this on my last visit to try with coco coir, vermiculite, and ewc. Might even add some to my grow, they have some good directions on their site, and says that it contains 9% calcium.


Good to know. I couldn't afford to get the horse poo sent. So I went with the local big bag of poultry poo. I read on shroomery that you should use an amount of around 5% of the overall bulk mixture to keep from adding too much nitrogen and burning your shrooms. What do you think of that measurement. What has been your usually amounts when working with the bird poo? And this question is for all areas of uses not only in bulk.
BTW. You suck for showing me your green grow man. I currently am not in a good place to grow that. And my jealousy is rising. You bastard.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 4, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Good to know. I couldn't afford to get the horse poo sent. So I went with the local big bag of poultry poo. I read on shroomery that you should use an amount of around 5% of the overall bulk mixture to keep from adding too much nitrogen and burning your shrooms. What do you think of that measurement. What has been your usually amounts when working with the bird poo? And this question is for all areas of uses not only in bulk.
> BTW. You suck for showing me your green grow man. I currently am not in a good place to grow that. And my jealousy is rising. You bastard.


1 tablespoon per gallon of substrate is what I plan on using. The application chart on the chickitydoodoo site says 2 tablespoons per gallon for indoor plants so I figure 1/2 of that will be ok for my fungus. 

Sorry bro, I love my plants too. My tent will shut down in May for the summer, but all of what you see is just for me


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 5, 2012)

Aaaarrggghhh! I wish that I could grow the green. I have to restructure my current life just so that I can move into a place where I could have the space for that. Good luck with your stuff man.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

Veg/mom tent


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2012)

thats a real nice tent


outa your line up whats your daytime (get up and lets get shit done) smoke

or are you

smoke it any time i dont care person

lol we all got our "assholes" ya dig?


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll get you for this Bat!...Cave! Really great setups man. We all can dream. Years ago I used to wake have some breakfast, smoke, than do my handyman/personal assistant gig. Then in the evening I would check on the plants. I loved that life. Now I'm starting all over again. Life's its own adventure. Now back to the shrooms.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

Unnk said:


> thats a real nice tent
> 
> 
> outa your line up whats your daytime (get up and lets get shit done) smoke
> ...


3rd Dimension is my normal daytime if I have things I gotta get done in public, friends call it "speed weed". Best flavor I have ever tasted in a smoke, citrus fruit cocktail taste.
Jack The Ripper is my "at home" daytime smoke, very strong cerebral high.
The bubblegummer I have is my evening smoke, starts off very heady for the first 30min or so and then creeps into body for an ease into sleep.

Haven't had the pleasure of the C99 and Critical Super Silver Haze. Funny thing is the CSSH is suppose to be a 60 to 70 day strain but mine is at day 43 and already 5% amber and solid as a rock. Smell is a haze, citrus, fuel


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 5, 2012)

damn that looks so good for being at 43 days! thats just crazy ill have to try that strain out.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

I have one that was topped and supercropped once at day 14 of flower. I have two more that have been topped and super cropped multiple times ready to go after 40 days, just waiting on space. Should be interesting to see how they do. Was the most expensive seed I have ever purchased, just got the one.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2012)

BatCave said:


> 3rd Dimension is my normal daytime if I have things I gotta get done in public, friends call it "speed weed". Best flavor I have ever tasted in a smoke, citrus fruit cocktail taste.
> Jack The Ripper is my "at home" daytime smoke, very strong cerebral high.
> The bubblegummer I have is my evening smoke, starts off very heady for the first 30min or so and then creeps into body for an ease into sleep.
> 
> ...


havent had 3rd dimension but my JTR is the same way

very mentally jaring lol

but 3rd dimension 

columbian gold ibl x jamaican lambsbread ibl

and ssh
are on my to do list


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

Unnk said:


> havent had 3rd dimension but my JTR is the same way
> 
> very mentally jaring lol
> 
> ...


3D is also done very fast, this one is at day 41


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2012)

check this out..

http://www.sanniesshop.com/colombian-gold-x-jamaican-lambsbread-en.html


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

Unnk said:


> check this out..
> 
> http://www.sanniesshop.com/colombian-gold-x-jamaican-lambsbread-en.html


Looks tasty but I just couldn't see myself waiting 14 to 16 weeks, had a hard enough time waiting for my 93 day GHS lemon skunk that was garbage. GHS Jack Herer was bunk too, both free seeds but won't run anything else by them.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 5, 2012)

yeah I've seen some killer phenos of the slh, but it's not a reliable strain from seed that's for sure. If your into sativa doms that are short flowering I like the TGA TimeWreck, C99 or Vortex.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

Gotta Female Seed's C99 at 43 day too, started flower same day as the CSSH


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 5, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Gotta Female Seed's C99 at 43 day too, started flower same day as the CSSH
> 
> View attachment 2108663View attachment 2108664


Niiiiice! How are your recent knock ups doin? My hawaiian is doing good. Pe is still silent I'm a lil worried on that one.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Niiiiice! How are your recent knock ups doin? My hawaiian is doing good. Pe is still silent I'm a lil worried on that one.


They are doing good, just starting to pin in the greenhouse. WBS just got its shake up at 25% and is already working ist magic again. Will snap some photos tomorrow before work. PE always takes an extra 3 to 5 days longer than the rest to get going, a few days longer to fruit too but worth it


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 5, 2012)

BatCave said:


> They are doing good, just starting to pin in the greenhouse. WBS just got its shake up at 25% and is already working ist magic again. Will snap some photos tomorrow before work. PE always takes an extra 3 to 5 days longer than the rest to get going, a few days longer to fruit too but worth it


Alllright, thanks for the reassurance. I shook my most colonized bag today too. The GTs I believe it was.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 5, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Alllright, thanks for the reassurance. I shook my most colonized bag today too. The GTs I believe it was.


I have found my Golden Teacher, Treasure Coast grow at the same pace, B+ is my fastest, and PE the slowest but only by 3 or 4 days.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 5, 2012)

Ima pure bred ibl sativa man love the taste the unique textures flavors highs


----------



## BatCave (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Unnk (Apr 6, 2012)

BatCave said:


> View attachment 2109241View attachment 2109242View attachment 2109243



exactly what i expect from a B+ its been awhile but they were fast to start and fast to finish

with pluss the B+ is what i started taking when i first tried shrooms


----------



## BatCave (Apr 6, 2012)

Critical super silver haze day 44


----------



## canndo (Apr 7, 2012)

Now that is awful pretty.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks! Pictures just don't do her any justice


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 8, 2012)

Uggghhhhhh. Your green stuff look freakin' hot man. No homo. That haze is at just 44 days? Damn. I'm drooling for that stuff. B+ is fast man. Tomorrow I will be doing the mini bulk tray thing with some B+ jars - Coco, popcorn, verm, gypsum, chicky poo. I think it should turn out pretty nice. 
Once again. I am real jealous of your green grow. Tuesday will be my first smoke in just over 6 months. Bday baby! Have a good one... I'm out.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes that was day 44.

Happy B-day bro and enjoy your toke! Both my Golden Teacher and Albino Penis envy are starting to pin, should have some pics tomorrow

Day 46 and the buds are starting to deform nicely and getting frostier.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 8, 2012)

you runnin any co2?

hydro? soil/ soiless?

super soil?

just like the out come looks dialed in


----------



## BatCave (Apr 8, 2012)

1000w hps on a lightmover in a 4x4 tent, medium is 50% FFOF and 50% coco coir, feeding Age Old Organics liquid bloom, PK 13/14 and EJ Catalyst for first 5 weeks of flower, and Earth Juice Bloom with EJ Catalyst and mollases until one week before harvest then just plain tap until harvest. I also reuse my soil when possible, I just remove the roots from the flushed soil and add it back to the bin. No co2


----------



## Unnk (Apr 8, 2012)

average pull per plant

( give pot size obv )


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn. Thanks for the regards. Good luck with your stuff. I want to eat that cola. Or smoke it.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 8, 2012)

Unnk said:


> average pull per plant
> 
> ( give pot size obv )


2.5 and 3 gallon pots or soft sided pots, 2 to 2.5 per plant depending on strain and the way its grown.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 8, 2012)

pretty dialed in 

i havent tried coco yet but hear great things iwas thinking of doing 50 roots organic / 50 coco

the next system im gonna try is dyna gro 

but your c99 is that mosca or joey?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 9, 2012)

My C99 is from Female Seed's company, it is a cross of the pineapple pheno and their grapefruit pheno by Bros Grimm. A friend runs roots organics and just started cutting it with 50% coco coir, he loves it so far. I started mixing the coco with my ffof originally to make the ffof last longer but I started seeing more and better growth mixed.

_The C99 has been hailed as the "Holy Grail" by Bros Grimm and is an extremely productive, potent plant and very stable. Growers often note pre flowers between the age of 4 and 6 weeks. Node 6 is commonly where they start. The scent is very sweet and fruity. Yields are highly dependant on the methods used. Pruning style and number of plants/area make a BIG difference. The scent given off by Cinderella is NOT the typical "pot stench"... not at all skunky - she's sweet and fruity. When you rub the resin you can definitely smell it. C99 is more psychedelic. Several generations of this C99 is selected on the more sativish very psychedelic type, so they might need a week longer than the original C99, but 8 weeks of 12/12 is still very short for such a fruity sativa._


----------



## BatCave (Apr 9, 2012)

This was my C99 at day 43, she is now at day 47 and I will get new photos when she wakes up. She has bulked up even more since the photo.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 9, 2012)

C99 day 47


----------



## BatCave (Apr 9, 2012)

Exactly what you *DO NOT* want to see in your jars! Long time since I have had a contam, but this is the only one out of 12 that went south. I always do an extra jar or two just in case.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 9, 2012)

Good stuff man. Very informative, yet entertaining thread. I am amused. Carry on.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 9, 2012)

do you use a MS syringe? or do you clone?


----------



## Unnk (Apr 9, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Exactly what you *DO NOT* want to see in your jars! Long time since I have had a contam, but this is the only one out of 12 that went south. I always do an extra jar or two just in case.
> 
> View attachment 2113977


if you squint it kinda looks like a pissed off ben franklin in the middle

lolll


----------



## BatCave (Apr 9, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> do you use a MS syringe? or do you clone?


MS syringe until I find a good one to clone


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 9, 2012)

BatCave said:


> MS syringe until I find a good one to clone


have you not cloned yet? i am interested in clone right now. ive been thinking about the slurry method but dont have a PC to do grain. i would love to do MS grain but havent had time to try the 3 day steam method of sterilizing


----------



## BatCave (Apr 9, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> have you not cloned yet? i am interested in clone right now. ive been thinking about the slurry method but dont have a PC to do grain. i would love to do MS grain but havent had time to try the 3 day steam method of sterilizing


3 Day steam? Walmart has 8qt PC for around $40-$50 I think, takes 1.5hrs with a pressure cooker.

Yes I have done cloning before, these are some of my PE from clone. I made a liquid culture for cloning for next time I go big only.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Good stuff man. Very informative, yet entertaining thread. I am amused. Carry on.


I just try and give back what I take man, pay it forward you know. I have grow journals elsewhere for the last 3 years, and if it weren't for sites like RIU I would probably still be frying everything. I also like growing strains that I don't see much info about and this helps others


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 10, 2012)

BatCave said:


> 3 Day steam? Walmart has 8qt PC for around $40-$50 I think, takes 1.5hrs with a pressure cooker.
> 
> Yes I have done cloning before, these are some of my PE from clone. I made a liquid culture for cloning for next time I go big only.


yeah it has to do with killing the endospores like the first steam will only kill some and the more durable one will not get killed so you give it the night to gereminate then you steam it again and they are easier to kill and then a third time for saftey. 
shit thats alot cheaper than i thought. might have to check that out. i just never see a PC there when i go atleast the one by me ill check out others. or order one. i know my step mom has one and i could use it there but its 3 hours away... and that woul be a hassle maybe i can borrow it from her because i deff have to clone after seeing those!!
do you do a slurry or do you clone to agar then liquid?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

Dank, I do a slurry

Let the pins begin!


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 10, 2012)

nice i think im gonna try that method soon. 

is that cake from clone?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> nice i think im gonna try that method soon.
> 
> is that cake from clone?


No, both the APE and GT are from MS. Next run I will do a PE from clone


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 10, 2012)

Good stuff my man. Good stuff.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

Critical Super Silver Haze just harvested today at day 48, easily 25% ambers. Can't believe how solid and fast she is. This pheno would be a serious cash cropper. Smell is so strong that my eyes were watering during the trim.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 10, 2012)

lol solid man solid let me know what the highs like

ps breeder?

ps ps some guys would like to see FUNgi's


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

Pins posted above . They will mature quickly over the next few days and will get some good pics as they do.

Strain is _Delicious Seed's Critical Super Silver Haze, _but this one happens to be a super fast pheno. The other CSSH I have seen are all 65 days or more


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

Unnk said:


> ps ps some guys would like to see FUNgi's


How about some pre-fungi?


----------



## Unnk (Apr 10, 2012)

BatCave said:


> How about some pre-fungi?
> 
> View attachment 2116088
> View attachment 2116090View attachment 2116089


there still FUN arent they!


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 10, 2012)

BatCave said:


> No, both the APE and GT are from MS. Next run I will do a PE from clone


nice nice i love your set up and past cakes! and i am anxious to see the PE. ill have to try cloning once i get a PC


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> nice nice i love your set up and past cakes! and i am anxious to see the PE. ill have to try cloning once i get a PC


I run a 22qt Presto I got from Amazon for $85 shipped. Worth every penny


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 10, 2012)

damn thats fucking big haha i got a small one like just a minute ago! it was only 30 dollars and the other they had was 80 and only 2 quarts more. the one i got is a presto 6 quart. should be big enough to make some small jars


----------



## BatCave (Apr 10, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> damn thats fucking big haha i got a small one like just a minute ago! it was only 30 dollars and the other they had was 80 and only 2 quarts more. the one i got is a presto 6 quart. should be big enough to make some small jars


 I started with a Mirro 6qt originally and and did fine.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 11, 2012)

nice yeah i opened it today and its alot bigger than i thought it was. would putting a bamboo steam thing in it to raise it above the water work? or will the pressure be too high or something?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> nice yeah i opened it today and its alot bigger than i thought it was. would putting a bamboo steam thing in it to raise it above the water work? or will the pressure be too high or something?


Mine has a lifted rack but I just put some jar lids in the bottom then cover that with foil


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

And the day after. Love how fast they grow


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 11, 2012)

thats a good idea ill probably use something metal to lift the rack it came with. the rack only raises about one cm above the bottom... so i wouldnt have enough water if i used that. damn that cake looks good there gonna turn in to some damn nice fruits


----------



## canndo (Apr 11, 2012)

So long as there is at least a little water between what you are cooking and the bottom of the pot, you can put anything on it. What you are cooking does not need to be above the water. When canning we typicaly put our jars several inches into the water. OF course you don't want the water to come up over the top of your jars.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 11, 2012)

That green stuff looks awesome. And for only 48 days. That is really fast. I think that after I start working with LC, I'll try out some WBS. The dolloar store has WBS for less than 90 cents per pound. I could always add popcorn to the bulk any way.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 11, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> That green stuff looks awesome. And for only 48 days. That is really fast. I think that after I start working with LC, I'll try out some WBS. The dolloar store has WBS for less than 90 cents per pound. I could always add popcorn to the bulk any way.


Yea I was interested in the WBS too. What am I looking for? High millet content and as few sun flower seeds as possible correct?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

As for WBS I just buy the cheapest with the least black oil seeds and high millet content, black seeds are skimmed off the top during the cleaning and soaking anyway. Last 5 pound bag at Walmart ran me $4

Yes the CSSH is incredible at day 48, but how about my C99 at day 49?  She smells just like Froot Loops cereal, nice and chunky with a good yield. Taken at 10% amber and the rest cloudy.

C99 harvested an hour ago and added to the drying box with the CSSH


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 11, 2012)

I would like to smell that stuff...While smoking it!


----------



## canndo (Apr 11, 2012)

Or, you could get some rye berries, one can get them for as little as 50 cents a lb and they don't need any cleaning at all. The down side is if you are working for spawn, you have fewer innoculation points.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

Whole Food's carries rye berries in bulk for $1.26lb locally, wbs is just easier to pick up while at wally-world


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 11, 2012)

canndo said:


> Or, you could get some rye berries, one can get them for as little as 50 cents a lb and they don't need any cleaning at all. The down side is if you are working for spawn, you have fewer innoculation points.


Yeah I'm spawning in the Rye berries and it's much slower then Batcaves that's for sure. Out of my 4 bags only my Golden Teacher and Hawaiian seem to be successfully germed also. But at this rate I could see it taking 4-6 weeks to completely colonize the whole 3lbs of rye berries. I think WBS is much more effective from spore from what I've seen. Gonna get an American PC 921 when I get some spare money...might be a month or two out though.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 11, 2012)

I totally forgot about whole foods. I'd have to out to the island for wally mart though. The popcorn and wbs is just more locally convenient though. A few blocks walk as opposed to a train or bus ride.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 11, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> I totally forgot about whole foods. I'd have to out to the island for wally mart though. The popcorn and wbs is just more locally convenient though. A few blocks walk as opposed to a train or bus ride.


island? an island would be nice.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 11, 2012)

BatCave said:


> As for WBS I just buy the cheapest with the least black oil seeds and high millet content, black seeds are skimmed off the top during the cleaning and soaking anyway. Last 5 pound bag at Walmart ran me $4
> 
> Yes the CSSH is incredible at day 48, but how about my C99 at day 49?  She smells just like Froot Loops cereal, nice and chunky with a good yield. Taken at 10% amber and the rest cloudy.
> 
> ...



what if i got like a ton of spray millet?

or half spray millet and some random what ever bird seed i can find


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 11, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> island? an island would be nice.


Long Island. But an island that I could just visit every once in a while would be pretty nice. Just sit back and relax. Listen to the surf. Nobody around. Just trippin' balls and smoking every so often. Aaahhhhhhh. Good times.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

I usually use this big bag of parakeet food but wife stole it from me for her 4 birds 


This time I used this


----------



## Unnk (Apr 11, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I usually use this big bag of parakeet food but wife stole it from me for her 4 birds
> View attachment 2117778View attachment 2117779
> 
> This time I used this
> View attachment 2117782View attachment 2117784



homie i work at a pet food distribution center

i know all of the kaytee products 

kaytee is equivalent to alot of even cheaper brands 


all living things 

grrreat choice


but yah good shit to know i can get ankle high skid of that stuff dirt cheap


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 11, 2012)

If birds only knew how cheap their food really is. Silly birds.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

They also sell straight millet at Whole Foods by the pound


----------



## Unnk (Apr 11, 2012)

lol yep thats what i was asking about just straight spray millet ican get it by the bale


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

Unnk said:


> lol yep thats what i was asking about just straight spray millet ican get it by the bale


Hmmm, don't know about the millet still attached to the stems, guess if removed and then soaked and PC'ed it could work.

Canndo typically has the best answers, hopefully he will zip by and drop an answer for you.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 11, 2012)

i would strip soak and pc em if i did use them of course


----------



## BatCave (Apr 11, 2012)

I would think that the PC would kill anything bad


----------



## Unnk (Apr 11, 2012)

hrmm worth a 'spearmentin


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah sounds like a plan. I will watch.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 12, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Long Island. But an island that I could just visit every once in a while would be pretty nice. Just sit back and relax. Listen to the surf. Nobody around. Just trippin' balls and smoking every so often. Aaahhhhhhh. Good times.


oh haha dang i was thinking of a tropical island where you could just chill on the beach


----------



## BatCave (Apr 12, 2012)

Here comes the party


----------



## Unnk (Apr 12, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Here comes the party
> 
> View attachment 2118632View attachment 2118633


lovin that cake

that center top stretcher in the second pic looks like its the king of the hill or some head mushroom in some weird cult

dang them fungi


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 12, 2012)

I would enjoy a tropical island getaway. Someday. And then never leave. I like the pics of your boomers BC. I like the one with lone shroom being all evangelical atop the mound. Saying "The end is nigh my friends. Repent. For our days are numbered". "We too. Shall be picked".


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

And just a day later....




APE is starting to kick in


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 13, 2012)

those looks so nice!! i made a slurry syringe today and i am preparing popcorn so hopefully i end up with something good like you have!


----------



## Unnk (Apr 13, 2012)

*picks jaw up from ground*

beautiful cakes


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

Strange just made a post and it dissapeared, oh well.

5th Element day 56


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks guys, 90% have been harvested and will let the rest finish off before dunking the brick.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

Remember that tall mushy in the middle leading the pack? It is the largest and the last one of the first flush.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 13, 2012)

That last flush looked f'ing awesome. And those buds are hot. You got some great stuff going on man. Have fun. Cheers.


----------



## stonestare (Apr 13, 2012)

bat I sent you a pm


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

stonestare said:


> bat I sent you a pm


Turned my PM's off for awhile, getting too many unknowns trying to contact me with questions that have already been asked and answered in this journal. Sorry, but feel free to ask a question here _that hasn't already been asked or answered_.


----------



## stonestare (Apr 13, 2012)

I understand why you shut it off for awhile, I have read all of this and was curious if you could drop a link to the other site that you use I thought you had some journals there. I am jarred up with 1 qt jars for my very first run as we speak. Its penis envy, I suffer from cluster head aches and have read the shrooms will help with not having to deal with them. 

The question that I am looking for an answer is I plan on going bulk instead of cakes and was curious how thick of a layer of case and popcorn in my situation you are doing with your bulk cakes. I have not settled on wether to use verm, cow poo, hourse, ect. I am up in the air with wich to use. I picked up a green house like the one you have and academy has the dehydrator on sale so I have 1 coming.I just need a controler and a humidifier, wich I read in hear you use a cool version.

I have read alot but all of the articles I have read do not say how thick to make the layers. I plan on using the large rubber maid bin to fruit with then get it out of the tub after the first flush. I think that is how you do yours and any input I would be gratefull for. Thank you for this article it has answered alot of questions already


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

shroomery.org is where I got my fungus feet wet.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

stonestare said:


> I understand why you shut it off for awhile, I have read all of this and was curious if you could drop a link to the other site that you use I thought you had some journals there. I am jarred up with 1 qt jars for my very first run as we speak. Its penis envy, I suffer from cluster head aches and have read the shrooms will help with not having to deal with them.
> 
> The question that I am looking for an answer is I plan on going bulk instead of cakes and was curious how thick of a layer of case and popcorn in my situation you are doing with your bulk cakes. I have not settled on wether to use verm, cow poo, hourse, ect. I am up in the air with wich to use. I picked up a green house like the one you have and academy has the dehydrator on sale so I have 1 coming.I just need a controler and a humidifier, wich I read in hear you use a cool version.
> 
> I have read alot but all of the articles I have read do not say how thick to make the layers. I plan on using the large rubber maid bin to fruit with then get it out of the tub after the first flush. I think that is how you do yours and any input I would be gratefull for. Thank you for this article it has answered alot of questions already


If I am doing bags then I go by the pound, for the past tubs I have done they have been 3" deep to 4" deep. I do not case mine. I just mix my spawn with the substrate then put it away to do its thing until ready to fruit. I have had good success with substrate to spawn normally 4 to 1 or 5 to 1 ratio, like 4qts substrate to 1 qt spawn.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 13, 2012)

my gosh BC that center mush man lol told you that son of a bitch looked like the leader of the pack

looks like it will be a 4-6 grammer you thinnk?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

Unnk said:


> my gosh BC that center mush man lol told you that son of a bitch looked like the leader of the pack
> 
> looks like it will be a 4-6 grammer you thinnk?


Dried maybe 3 to 5g's, but still hasn't finished


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey man got the PC in today, got my WBS cleaned and soaking can't wait to PC tomorrow for first time! Thanks for all the guidance hopefully I get better then 50% success this time lol


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Hey man got the PC in today, got my WBS cleaned and soaking can't wait to PC tomorrow for first time! Thanks for all the guidance hopefully I get better then 50% success this time lol


Good luck bro! Keeps us updated on your progress. I will be PC'ing my next bags of substrate this subday for the B+ and Hawaiian.


----------



## stonestare (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input bat cave I will give it a shot hopefully in 2 weeks my jars will be ready to give me some killer fruits.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

5 cups mini marshmallows
5 cups rice crispies
1 cup fruity pebbles
1/2 cup cannabutter
1oz Golden Teacher powdered

Melt marshmallows and cannabutter over low heat then mix the rice cripsies, fruity pebbles and golden teacher powerd into the mix. Press into pan, let cool then cut. Should be 1.5g of mushies in each square + cannabutter experience

Crazy Catatonic Crispies 


Not your Momma's rice crispy treats!


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 13, 2012)

BatCave said:


> 6 cups mini marshmallows
> 5 cups rice crispies
> 1 cup fruity pebbles
> 1/2 cup cannabutter
> ...


WTF?! I knew something was up when I was reading that recipe. I always wanted to make that sort of edible. Man. You're doing all the stuff that I want to do. Mannnnnn. Can I have some? That treat would put me out for a day. An oz of GT? They're already powerful enough with the canna butter. Why dont you bring those to the bake sale?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

Actually 1.5g per square, simple recipe. Crispy treats with cannabutter rocks by itself, but with the mushies added.... Double whammy!


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Why dont you bring those to the bake sale?


Cause nobody would leave the bake sale


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 13, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Cause nobody would leave the bake sale


Oooohhhhhh riiiiighhhtt. I haven't thought of that. Just two of those squares would "send your ass to mars". Damn. I'm robbing that publicly posted recipe. Don't smoke, get the munchies, and eat those by accident. Oh no! Surprise!


----------



## BatCave (Apr 13, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Oooohhhhhh riiiiighhhtt. I haven't thought of that. Just two of those squares would "send your ass to mars". Damn. I'm robbing that publicly posted recipe. Don't smoke, get the munchies, and eat those by accident. Oh no! Surprise!


My buddy grabbed one this afternoon thinking it was just a cannabutter crispy, by the time I got back into the kitchen he was finishing one. I just smiled and told him you have 30 minutes to make it home before things start melting from the ceiling . He was looking for Narnia in his shower last txt message I got from him. LOL that will teach him not to take things without asking first.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 14, 2012)

BatCave said:


> 5 cups mini marshmallows
> 5 cups rice crispies
> 1 cup fruity pebbles
> 1/2 cup cannabutter
> ...


you sir are a magic maker that looks tasty AND modifiable to personal likings

ie swaping fruity pebbles with cocoa pebbles


----------



## BatCave (Apr 14, 2012)

Unnk said:


> you sir are a magic maker that looks tasty AND modifiable to personal likings
> 
> ie swaping fruity pebbles with cocoa pebbles


Yes or Froot Loops, Lucky Charms, etc... I originally added the fruity pebbles just for color but learned it lowered the cannabutter taste, smell, and added a little fruitiness. win-win situation.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 14, 2012)

BatCave said:


> My buddy grabbed one this afternoon thinking it was just a cannabutter crispy, by the time I got back into the kitchen he was finishing one. I just smiled and told him you have 30 minutes to make it home before things start melting from the ceiling . He was looking for Narnia in his shower last txt message I got from him. LOL that will teach him not to take things without asking first.


LMFAO! That's the best!


----------



## stonestare (Apr 14, 2012)

Yessss I feel for your buddy taking without asking talk about an unexpected trip LMFAO, like you said that should teach him to eat without asking. You just made me laugh so thanks for making my day


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 14, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Yes or Froot Loops, Lucky Charms, etc... I originally added the fruity pebbles just for color but learned it lowered the cannabutter taste, smell, and added a little fruitiness. win-win situation.


Not sure how you make your butter, but with the water/fridge method, make sure you wash the hell out of the underside of the butter where it touches the water. Tons of nasty plant material tends to build up there and you can wash it away with cold cold tap water. Improves taste 10 fold and your not losing cannabinoids bc its in the non water soluble butter. If you over wash the globules of lard can start coming free so just rinse and lightly rub with finger. Sorry if you don't do this method and none of this applies lol

Also great story. My mom almost made that mistake with the edibles on christmas day, I shouldn't have stopped her lol

Annnd PCing away right now 7 qt jars! So stoked to be doing this for myself!


----------



## canndo (Apr 14, 2012)

BatCave said:


> 5 cups mini marshmallows
> 5 cups rice crispies
> 1 cup fruity pebbles
> 1/2 cup cannabutter
> ...


You have my respect there - that's some serious entertainment.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks Canndo, they are intense and the cannabutter helps relax you so you can focus and enjoy the ride that much more. Perfect for an evening in the park or chilling by a lake. It is a simple and quick recipe if you have the ingredients, guess I should post it in the cooking section

Six 3 pound bags are in the PC now and I will add the jars of B+ and Hawaiian tomorrow morning. This will be my summer run, and I still have the Golden Teacher and Albino Penis Envy fruiting.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 15, 2012)

how are the albino penis envy coming along?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 15, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> how are the albino penis envy coming along?


ape


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2012)

BatCave said:


> ape
> View attachment 2123346


Your carps look stopped there.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 15, 2012)

canndo said:


> Your carps look stopped there.


Stopped? They are always slower that the other strains


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Stopped? They are always slower that the other strains




I could be wrong, but they look like they have aborted.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 15, 2012)

canndo said:


> I could be wrong, but they look like they have aborted.


The APE are just getting started, they normally take 12 to 15 days to fruit compared to the 6 to 8 days of my others.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 16, 2012)

canndo said:


> I could be wrong, but they look like they have aborted.




apes are slower than all gods hell 

so can give off a OH SHIT THIS AIN GOIN SO WELL sign to someone who isnt use to them


----------



## testtime (Apr 16, 2012)

Agreed. I mentioned that is why I don't enjoy growing them.
I've rotted more than I've picked due to misjudging them.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 16, 2012)

testtime said:


> Agreed. I mentioned that is why I don't enjoy growing them.
> I've rotted more than I've picked due to misjudging them.


Great. I have a coupla jars of penis envy that should be ready over the next two weeks.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 16, 2012)

that is alot longer than normal ones. i was wondering why they were so small after like 4 or 5 days. now i know haha never had them but i hear they are more potent. if so then its worth the wait


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 16, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> that is alot longer than normal ones. i was wondering why they were so small after like 4 or 5 days. now i know haha never had them but i hear they are more potent. if so then its worth the wait


Yeah. I've been reading that between a few different places. Is it more of a condensed high? Not as long lasting?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 16, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Yeah. I've been reading that between a few different places. Is it more of a condensed high? Not as long lasting?


Most say that the PE strains are stronger but for a shorter period. It is also what we have experienced, hard and fast for around 4hrs then tapers off quickly.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 16, 2012)

I have added a more details about the crispies treat recipe at https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/520882-crazy-catatonic-crispies-w-cannabutter.html


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 16, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I have added a more details about the crispies treat recipe at https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/520882-crazy-catatonic-crispies-w-cannabutter.html


You are obviously having way too much fun for your own good. Once again. I am jealous. One day. I too will be able to have as much fun at home. 
Good times for you man.
Later.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 16, 2012)

the short intense trip doesnt sound to bad. sounds pretty enjoyable. 
do you know anything about psilocin going away when you dry it? how more potent would fresh mushrooms be then


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 16, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> the short intense trip doesnt sound to bad. sounds pretty enjoyable.
> do you know anything about psilocin going away when you dry it? how more potent would fresh mushrooms be then


air drying won't lose hardly any. Heated dry is where you have to be careful. No expert tho!


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 16, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> air drying won't lose hardly any. Heated dry is where you have to be careful. No expert tho!


would you know how hot it has to be? i used a little space heater fan to dry some crisp cause they dont get crisp when i do air dry


----------



## BatCave (Apr 16, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> the short intense trip doesnt sound to bad. sounds pretty enjoyable.
> do you know anything about psilocin going away when you dry it? how more potent would fresh mushrooms be then


Someone else will have to answer that one


----------



## BatCave (Apr 16, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> would you know how hot it has to be? i used a little space heater fan to dry some crisp cause they dont get crisp when i do air dry


I run my dehydrator at 125 to 135 degress and it works good


----------



## canndo (Apr 16, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> the short intense trip doesnt sound to bad. sounds pretty enjoyable.
> do you know anything about psilocin going away when you dry it? how more potent would fresh mushrooms be then



It is a bit more potent and the effect is different, more boyant, sparkley I suppose you could say. Yes it goes away after you dry them. Everyone is soooo afraid of heat in mushrooms but I have never found a significant decrease in potency when the fruit is dried in the oven at uner 140 degrees. Better to finish off the almost dry ones in a warming oven than risk them going bad or rotting due to insufficient drying - Cracker dry, nothing else will do and a packet of desicant is a good thing in your stored product. The freezer is best but they will last a long time in normal household temps. People are too fixated on such things when your loss rate is infinetesimal. Do you really care that your product loses 1 to 5 percent of it's potency?


----------



## testtime (Apr 17, 2012)

canndo said:


> Everyone is soooo afraid of heat in mushrooms but I have never found a significant decrease in potency when the fruit is dried in the oven at uner 140 degrees.


Agreed. Psilocin is destroyed by ANY drying, so what is left required a pass through your digestive system to be effective, so no quick rushes on dried unless they are lemon tecked. So anything that dries them that does not destroy the psilocybin is ok, and psilocybin gets oxidised around 160 based on this:

http://www.erowid.org/plants/mushrooms/mushrooms_faq.shtml

I took my dehydrator base and put in in a box. I put a box fan over that. I put trays over that. I closed it up. I set it up with a thermostat (left over green grow equipment) for 120 and let it spin for 2 days.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 17, 2012)

Pics pics pics pics. Here pics pics.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 17, 2012)

Pics of what? My Critical SSH at day 26?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 17, 2012)

I know, I know...


----------



## Unnk (Apr 17, 2012)

lovin the APE's 

nice cola as well lol


----------



## dank smoker420 (Apr 17, 2012)

canndo said:


> It is a bit more potent and the effect is different, more boyant, sparkley I suppose you could say. Yes it goes away after you dry them. Everyone is soooo afraid of heat in mushrooms but I have never found a significant decrease in potency when the fruit is dried in the oven at uner 140 degrees. Better to finish off the almost dry ones in a warming oven than risk them going bad or rotting due to insufficient drying - Cracker dry, nothing else will do and a packet of desicant is a good thing in your stored product. The freezer is best but they will last a long time in normal household temps. People are too fixated on such things when your loss rate is infinetesimal. Do you really care that your product loses 1 to 5 percent of it's potency?


interesting yeah i was never worried about a little heat i used i knew not to make it real hot tho. ill have to try fresh mushies one time to see the difference.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 18, 2012)

As usual your projects appear to be doing well. You have a ton of bags going/ready to go. Looks as though your about to assault all of reality. Are you planning upon opening a gate to another dimension? Alternate reality maybe?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 18, 2012)

Haven't you heard that the world is going to come to an end this year? I'm just preparing for it by having enough party favors to enjoy the show


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 18, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Haven't you heard that the world is going to come to an end this year? I'm just preparing for it by having enough party favors to enjoy the show


lol I better get on it... only 8 months left


----------



## BatCave (Apr 18, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> lol I better get on it... only 8 months left


Plenty of time for a couple of pounds worth


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 19, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Haven't you heard that the world is going to come to an end this year? I'm just preparing for it by having enough party favors to enjoy the show


Oh yeah. I forgot about all that. I guess I better fruit my stuff quick.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 19, 2012)

_Female Seed's _Bubblegummer day 43


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 19, 2012)

BatCave said:


> _Female Seed's _Bubblegummer day 43
> 
> View attachment 2129001


Looks good man. You have a lot of good looking treats on the way.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 19, 2012)

Variety is the spice of life my friend!


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 19, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Variety is the spice of life my friend!
> 
> View attachment 2129122View attachment 2129125


Damn. All you need are some G.I.Joes in there, and you can shoot your own jungle scene.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking great BatCave. After seeing your WBS colonizing so fast I had to buy a PC...and after 5 days I have 10-15% colonization already! So thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## BatCave (Apr 19, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Looking great BatCave. After seeing your WBS colonizing so fast I had to buy a PC...and after 5 days I have 10-15% colonization already! So thank you for the inspiration!


Good deal man! Wait until you do a grain to grain with WBS, just did one 4 days ago and they are almost to 100%


----------



## Unnk (Apr 19, 2012)

looking at that tent

are you rotating in cycles?

or in the front left there is that a long bloomer?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 19, 2012)

Unnk said:


> looking at that tent
> 
> are you rotating in cycles?
> 
> or in the front left there is that a long bloomer?


I run 8 plants at a time, one week behind each other for a decent perpetual which I harvest 1 plant a week roughly. I keep only strains that finish in 56 days or less which keeps my rotation going. Plant on the front left is C99 that was vegged 40 days, topped multiple times and super cropped a couple of times and is currently 8 days into 12/12.


----------



## Unnk (Apr 19, 2012)

ahhh i see a explosive surge in floral cluster growth in that time damn impressive


----------



## BatCave (Apr 19, 2012)

I will be adding some other _Delicious Seed's_ strains soon, they really liked my journal on my 48 day "freak" Critical Super Silver Haze so they are sending me a selection of free seeds to grow out .


----------



## BatCave (Apr 20, 2012)

BubbleGummer day 44


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey man I was wonderin if you could drop by my thread and let me know if you think it's time to shake or if I should just leave it. 7/7 no contams yet! Thanks man.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 20, 2012)

Man. That BG looks sweet. The buds look as though they are becoming dense. Damn. I need to grow the green again.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 20, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Man. That BG looks sweet. The buds look as though they are becoming dense. Damn. I need to grow the green again.


Hard as rocks already, sweet fuel and skunky smell. No BG smell yet


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 20, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Hard as rocks already, sweet fuel and skunky smell. No BG smell yet


AAaaaaaarrggghhhhhh! You're killing me. I. Must. Have. Those. Plants!


----------



## Derple (Apr 21, 2012)

BatCave said:


> My penis has a penis
> 
> View attachment 1854683
> View attachment 1854682


That's some hectic shroomery man.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 22, 2012)

Flush #2 Golden teacher


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 22, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Flush #2 Golden teacher
> 
> View attachment 2133076View attachment 2133077


God I can't wait to fruit! lol knocking up 8 more jars. 4 Albino A+ and 4 Texas. Those look amazing dude, think you will get a third flush?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 22, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> God I can't wait to fruit! lol knocking up 8 more jars. 4 Albino A+ and 4 Texas. Those look amazing dude, think you will get a third flush?


Yes it should have 1 more flush left in it. Might clone the big one, just waiting to see how it finishes


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 22, 2012)

When u take a tissue sample it's not actually an isolation tho right? I've really been wanting to get into agar and master culture slants but looks to b about $150 in supplies to do it. Eh probably soon enough, I love mad scientist shit lol


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 22, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Flush #2 Golden teacher
> 
> View attachment 2133076View attachment 2133077


They look great man.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 23, 2012)

The moms and a few daughters from the green side


----------



## BatCave (Apr 23, 2012)

GT's done for this flush and are in the dehydrator


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like you really have a good rotation going down. That's nice to see for at home styles. That's something that I'm currently working for.


----------



## testtime (Apr 23, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> When u take a tissue sample it's not actually an isolation tho right? I've really been wanting to get into agar and master culture slants but looks to b about $150 in supplies to do it. Eh probably soon enough, I love mad scientist shit lol


Tissue samples from a single shroom is an unknown. It could be a mosaic, or it could be a single isolate, no way to tell (at least for me).

But that being said, I would much rather limit it down to the smallest isolated bit from a cap than have to run through dozens of agar isolates before finding one that had the characteristics I want. Agar work requires a special kind of patience (hehe, that word again) that I do not have, at least no so far. 

One the other hand, if you have a particular bit of genetics you want to save, agar work is pretty much the only way, so start learning if that is your goal.


----------



## canndo (Apr 23, 2012)

testtime said:


> Tissue samples from a single shroom is an unknown. It could be a mosaic, or it could be a single isolate, no way to tell (at least for me).
> 
> But that being said, I would much rather limit it down to the smallest isolated bit from a cap than have to run through dozens of agar isolates before finding one that had the characteristics I want. Agar work requires a special kind of patience (hehe, that word again) that I do not have, at least no so far.
> 
> One the other hand, if you have a particular bit of genetics you want to save, agar work is pretty much the only way, so start learning if that is your goal.


\

Well, I posted a primer on agar work, of course half of it dissapeared but the first half might help. I don't agree with the 150 dollar total though, I think if you have a glove box you can do it all for about 70.


----------



## testtime (Apr 23, 2012)

canndo said:


> \
> 
> Well, I posted a primer on agar work, of course half of it dissapeared but the first half might help. I don't agree with the 150 dollar total though, I think if you have a glove box you can do it all for about 70.


Oh, I'll be playing with it soon enough. At least I think so. About a year ago I got "done". I just got a shipment of petri dshes, sleeves, and a variety of agar formulas. I had PLANS! But I got tired. I had too much too do in the real world, and the closet wasn't as fun any more.

I ended up trashing 20 trays, in various stages of growth, just to be done. So the agar sat. Many jars sitting. I wonder what will happen when they are opened.

Well, it seems I'll have space and time and a newfound interest, that'll come together in about a month. So back for a bit for play and learning.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 23, 2012)

canndo said:


> \
> 
> Well, I posted a primer on agar work, of course half of it dissapeared but the first half might help. I don't agree with the 150 dollar total though, I think if you have a glove box you can do it all for about 70.


yeah sorry that included some ca bicarb, 24 synthetic filter discs, 10 syringes, 24 test tubes for slants and autoclavable flask, you can use a alch fifth as a cheap replacement I guess.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 25, 2012)

Added 4 more bags (2x B+ & 2x Hawaiian) 2 weeks behind the first 4


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Added 4 more bags (2x B+ & 2x Hawaiian) 2 weeks behind the first 4
> 
> View attachment 2138112




Do yourself a favor and pick up an impulse sealer.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 25, 2012)

canndo said:


> Do yourself a favor and pick up an impulse sealer.


I have a nice vacuum sealer but never break it out anymore, I have had good of luck with stapeling and clothes pins.


----------



## canndo (Apr 25, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I have a nice vacuum sealer but never break it out anymore, I have had good of luck with stapeling and clothes pins.


Hey Bat, I rushed in here to delete that post - a guy on another post pointed out that I am being a dick - and he is right, Too late though you read it already. I don't mean to be telling everyone who have had great sucess always something better. Excuse me for doing that please?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 25, 2012)

canndo said:


> Hey Bat, I rushed in here to delete that post - a guy on another post pointed out that I am being a dick - and he is right, Too late though you read it already. I don't mean to be telling everyone who have had great sucess always something better. Excuse me for doing that please?


Its all good man, I know you mean no harm and are just trying to show another way of doing things, the actual proper and safest way of doing it. I have just been exceptionally lucky with my laziness in shortcuts. 

No harm no foul and keep the info coming.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 25, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Added 4 more bags (2x B+ & 2x Hawaiian) 2 weeks behind the first 4
> 
> View attachment 2138112


More troops for the army of darkness. And Canndo. Stop being a dick. Ha ha!


----------



## BatCave (Apr 26, 2012)

Day 35 Critical SSH


----------



## canndo (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty Pretty Pretty. Wish I were capable of doing that.


----------



## Someguy15 (Apr 26, 2012)

Finally convinced me to look into LC. Got my Karo and Sugar in the raw. I think I'm going to do Agar's Baby Bottle method at first, 200ml seems like plenty per culture. Might expand to jars eventually but these will fit in my fridge easier...speaking of which I need to clean that bastard out. Sure there's lots of nice cultures going in there lmao

oh, one question about LC tho I couldn't find anywhere. Water quality, tap, spring, RO? have it all, which do u use for LC? my tap has Chloramine if that effects mycelium I have no idea, I would imagine Cl and Mushrooms don't get along, just a guess tho. Was surprised to learn you can add 3% h2o2 after it colonizes well.


----------



## canndo (Apr 26, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Finally convinced me to look into LC. Got my Karo and Sugar in the raw. I think I'm going to do Agar's Baby Bottle method at first, 200ml seems like plenty per culture. Might expand to jars eventually but these will fit in my fridge easier...speaking of which I need to clean that bastard out. Sure there's lots of nice cultures going in there lmao
> 
> oh, one question about LC tho I couldn't find anywhere. Water quality, tap, spring, RO? have it all, which do u use for LC? my tap has Chloramine if that effects mycelium I have no idea, I would imagine Cl and Mushrooms don't get along, just a guess tho. Was surprised to learn you can add 3% h2o2 after it colonizes well.


RO is fine, Baby bottles make excelent slants, when kept air tight in a fridge they last a long long time, even longer if you emerse the colonized agar in sterile mineral oil.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 26, 2012)

My LC's are simple and have served me well. I fill a quart Mason jar 2/3 full with Ozarka spring water, add 1 tablespoon of Karo syrup, one packet of S.I.T.R., and then PC it for 30 minutes. Once cooled I just shoot a few CC's of spores I want to make a LC for into the jar through one of the holes in the lid. Swish and wait.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 27, 2012)

I just have to say. Growing stuff at home is the best. Even though you have to be secretive about a majority of it. If not all of it. Good stuff batcave.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 27, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> I just have to say. Growing stuff at home is the best. Even though you have to be secretive about a majority of it. If not all of it. Good stuff batcave.


I agree, much easier to walk to my stash area then having to go out looking around the city. I haven't been without meds for 3+ years now


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 27, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I agree, much easier to walk to my stash area then having to go out looking around the city. I haven't been without meds for 3+ years now


Ughhhhh. You make me sick man. I hate you. Ughhhhh.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 27, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Ughhhhh. You make me sick man. I hate you. Ughhhhh.


What is sick is this is all for me, well 95% is for me as I donate to a few very close friends. At times I think its more about the hobby of growing than it is about the meds. All we get in our area is brick, dirt, or flatbud or whatever you want to call it it is all mexi-brick, so when I roll up at a party its on like Donkey Kong with a Bong!


----------



## canndo (Apr 27, 2012)

Those don't look anything like mushrooms, what strain is that? Orissa?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 27, 2012)

Special leafy and smelly GREEN cubes


----------



## BatCave (Apr 29, 2012)

Some day 38 bud porn


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 29, 2012)

Ugggghhhhhh. You sick bastard.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 29, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Ugggghhhhhh. You sick bastard.


Yes I do have a slight sinus infection. Sniffle-sniffle...TOKE!


----------



## Zion420 (Apr 29, 2012)

so if you ate one whole mushroom would that be alot?


----------



## BatCave (Apr 30, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Ugggghhhhhh. You sick bastard.


Yes I do have a slight sinus infection. Sniffle-sniffle...TOKE!


----------



## BatCave (Apr 30, 2012)

Zion420 said:


> so if you ate one whole mushroom would that be alot?


That would depend on the size of the fruit. I have had some fruits weigh a 1/4 dried


----------



## BatCave (Apr 30, 2012)

Decided to add a few extra seeds to the mix so broke out my old school phototron that I used to use for seedlings for their first few weeks. I have repowered the 240w Phototron 6 with just a 90w LED UFO the fits and works perfectly in it. Seeds are a cross of 3rd Dimension and Blue Widow, aka "5th Element" which was an accidental cross 2+ years ago and only 11 seeds were found on one small lower bud.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 30, 2012)

This ones for you DaSprout!

Day 39 CSSH


----------



## DaSprout (May 1, 2012)

BatCave said:


> This ones for you DaSprout!
> 
> Day 39 CSSH
> 
> ...


Noooooooooooooooo! I'll get you for this! You bastard...


----------



## canndo (May 1, 2012)

Is that bud smoking a cigar?


----------



## Unnk (May 1, 2012)

This is Budz' Malone. This is my garden see... *Puff*


----------



## DaSprout (May 1, 2012)

canndo said:


> Is that bud smoking a cigar?


Hey. You're right. I didn't even notice that.


----------



## BatCave (May 1, 2012)

canndo said:


> Is that bud smoking a cigar?


LOL didn't even pay attention to that. A bud smoking a blunt? CANNAbalism? My sh*t is so good it even wants to smokes itself. LOL!


----------



## DaSprout (May 2, 2012)

BatCave said:


> LOL didn't even pay attention to that. A bud smoking a blunt? CANNAbalism? My sh*t is so good it even wants to smokes itself. LOL!


Sssshhhiiiitttttt.


----------



## BatCave (May 2, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Sssshhhiiiitttttt.


What?


----------



## DaSprout (May 2, 2012)

BatCave said:


> What?
> 
> View attachment 2150671View attachment 2150672View attachment 2150790View attachment 2150791


Damn Batcave. Are you already storing up for next winter. Geez.


----------



## BatCave (May 2, 2012)

Remember man the world is ending this year, stocking up. LOL! I'm gonna get blasted and watch all my neighbors melt


----------



## DaSprout (May 2, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Remember man the world is ending this year, stocking up. LOL! I'm gonna get blasted and watch all my neighbors melt


You evil son of a ... Wait I keep forgetting. That's why you're generating your "Army of darkness".


----------



## Someguy15 (May 2, 2012)

Damn that cssh looks amazing. Imma need to grab that strain for SURE.


----------



## BatCave (May 2, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Damn that cssh looks amazing. Imma need to grab that strain for SURE.


She is definately a special pheno, I have been in emails for a couple of weeks with Delicious Seed's. They are amazed to see one finish under 65+ days and still have its sativa growth, sativa high, but keep the solid indica yield and finish in only 48 days. Her high and taste is the same as my friends regular SSH that takes 90 days, now that he tried mine he is begging for a clone. She puts everything else in my tent to shame as far as yield, smell, and high. Would definately be a major cash cropper in the right setup and growers hands. Delicious Seed's is donating some seeds to me in exchange for the photos of this CSSH and future strains from them. Cool deal for me . I get to name the pheno and have been stumped for a few weeks, will have a few people sampling it this weekend so I will get some more input.


----------



## DaSprout (May 3, 2012)

Damn. And you give out free samples at parties? That's it. Now you must be stopped.


----------



## BatCave (May 3, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> Damn. And you give out free samples at parties? That's it. Now you must be stopped.


I'm not a seller I'm a sharer, it is a hobby for me not a business venture.


----------



## donthatetaylor (May 3, 2012)

i actually use a really similar set up for my oyster mushrooms. i just added some fans on timers for FAE pushing air into the green house. i use a humidistat for large greenhouses that cost an arm and a leg i was really interested in what humidity controller you used? thanks?


----------



## DaSprout (May 3, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I'm not a seller I'm a sharer, it is a hobby for me not a business venture.
> 
> View attachment 2152105


I just want it to be shared... with me!


----------



## DaSprout (May 3, 2012)

Not only the pics. Those tasty looking buds and boomers.


----------



## BatCave (May 3, 2012)

donthatetaylor said:


> i actually use a really similar set up for my oyster mushrooms. i just added some fans on timers for FAE pushing air into the green house. i use a humidistat for large greenhouses that cost an arm and a leg i was really interested in what humidity controller you used? thanks?


I use a Hygrotherm that I got on eBay, but they are currently on sale at Petco http://www.petco.com/product/109981/Zoo-Med-HygroTherm-Humidity-And-Temperature-Controller.aspx?CoreCat=certona-_-ProductListTopRated_Reptile_3-_-Zoo%20Med%20HygroTherm%20Humidity%20%26%20Temperature%20Controller-109981


----------



## BatCave (May 3, 2012)

Delicious Seed's out of Spain came through with some seeds to test


----------



## DaSprout (May 3, 2012)

I'm happy for you. You really seem to be enjoying life right now. Let's see what those new seeds can do.


----------



## BatCave (May 3, 2012)

DaSprout said:


> I'm happy for you. You really seem to be enjoying life right now. Let's see what those new seeds can do.


Popped 1 seed of each to see what we get. Guess I may have to start a thread for just my greenery


----------



## BatCave (May 3, 2012)

Day 42 CSSH and around 10% ambers


----------



## BatCave (May 3, 2012)

Ok started a normal grow thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/525587-1000w-4x4-tent-multi-strain.html


----------



## DaSprout (May 3, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Ok started a normal grow thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/525587-1000w-4x4-tent-multi-strain.html


Hopefully I will be back to doing that within a year or so. Until then, I will just have the boomers. Or maybe a small pc type grow. Who knows.


----------



## BatCave (May 4, 2012)

Added two B+ and two Hawaiian


----------



## canndo (May 4, 2012)

BatCave said:


> Added two B+ and two Hawaiian
> 
> View attachment 2153471



That is a clever layout Bat, how do you get air exchange?


----------



## DaSprout (May 4, 2012)

I must concur with Canndo. That is a nice little greenhouse. It almost looks like you are waiting to bake those mushroom cakes.


----------



## BatCave (May 4, 2012)

canndo said:


> That is a clever layout Bat, how do you get air exchange?


There is a small 4" desktop fan outside the greenhouse on the left pointed at the greenhouse that turns on 4 times a day for 15 minutes. There is a 2" gap in the bottom of the greenhouse that the air blows into


----------



## BatCave (May 4, 2012)

I do also open the greenhouse for a few minutes a day, so that helps too


----------



## socialsmoker (May 10, 2012)

I c ya batcave stuff looks sweet + reps


----------



## BatCave (May 16, 2012)

I need a bigger greenhouse, this one is too narrow. I had a 4 tier that was 10" deeper but when I went to get a replacement they only had these smaller 3-tier. New greenhouse is already in the mail


----------



## DaSprout (May 16, 2012)

Wow. Looks like you're getting ready for a bake sale.


----------



## BatCave (May 17, 2012)

Some Hawaiians that I just pulled


----------



## DaSprout (May 17, 2012)

Wow. Looks like nature's goodness.


----------



## BatCave (May 21, 2012)

Some more big Hawaiians just harvested


----------



## dank smoker420 (May 21, 2012)

damn those are FAT!


----------



## DaSprout (May 21, 2012)

Damn. They're all finishing at novelty size.


----------



## BatCave (May 21, 2012)

Already made 2 qt. jars of LC for these . I have one that I think may finish even larger than these, if it does I will be cloning it. Pretty damn good for just a 50/50 mix of coco coir and seedling bag mix. I didn't add the normal chicken or turkey compost as usual.


----------



## Someguy15 (May 22, 2012)

Lovin the huge mushies man! Those look amazing. I couldn't believe how big the Treasure Coast got! The golden teachers were nice as well. Hey I had a ? about the pe's tho. Are your caps ever so slightly slimey? didn't really notice it with the other varieties but the pe's like to grow really weird, like sometimes a stalk through the cap lol, its a mutant I swear.


Front: GT and back: TC


----------



## BatCave (May 22, 2012)

PE is a mutant strain and I have gotten all kinds of wierd and crazy growth before, even had them grow upside down. Only slime strain I have grown was B+



Someguy15 said:


> Lovin the huge mushies man! Those look amazing. I couldn't believe how big the Treasure Coast got! The golden teachers were nice as well. Hey I had a ? about the pe's tho. Are your caps ever so slightly slimey? didn't really notice it with the other varieties but the pe's like to grow really weird, like sometimes a stalk through the cap lol, its a mutant I swear.


----------



## BatCave (May 24, 2012)

A few more harvested this morning and got the new larger greenhouse in and setup.


----------



## DaSprout (May 25, 2012)

Nice. You guys have been doing a great job. I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## BatCave (Jun 7, 2012)

300w LED veg/mom tent. Critical SSH with 3 of her clones waiting to flower on the right. On the left is the Swiss Cheese at day 30(biggest plant), Critical Kush runt at day 30 on the back right, and in the back left corner is the Pure AK at day 15 just upped to a 2gal pot.


----------



## PlantMatter (Nov 7, 2012)

What size bags were these ? 8 Ounce bags? or Pound bags? 

How long did the Penis Envy take to Pin after colonization?


----------



## BatCave (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry for the year long fungus hiatus but I have some more PE and B+ currently fruiting. 



I now use plain popcorn from wallyworld for my spawn and have found it works as good as rye berries or wbs if you prepare it properly. I get the popcorn for $1.88 for a 2 pound bag. The jars were innoculated with 2 year old liquid culture. A 2 pound bag of popcorn fills 5 of my 1.5 pint wide-mouth jars. The bags that are almost ready to fruit are 4 pounds of my substrate mix and 1 pound popcorn spawn, boxes are 3 pound substrate to 1 pound spawn.


----------



## Bluegrassgrower (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks amazing, do you know a spore site that carries PE?


----------



## tylerrrrr (Jun 25, 2013)

http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Penis-Envy-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html
http://sporeworks.com/Psilocybe-cubensis-Albino-Penis-Envy-APE-ver.-1.0-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html


----------



## dank smoker420 (Aug 27, 2013)

hey batcave! awesome grows! 
i am wondering how you get the boxes to work? do you just all boiling water to it or do you sterilize it a different way and do you ever run into any contamination when you spawn the popcorn to the substrate?


----------



## BatCave (Aug 27, 2013)

dank smoker420 said:


> hey batcave! awesome grows!
> i am wondering how you get the boxes to work? do you just all boiling water to it or do you sterilize it a different way and do you ever run into any contamination when you spawn the popcorn to the substrate?



Contaminantions chances are lowered once the Myc takes good hold, but having a good area and clean habits help.

My basic way I have done things, but YMMV.

I now use the 2 pound bag of plain popcorn from Walmart.

1. Put popcorn in a big pot and add enough water to easily cover all the kernels
2. Bring to a boil and let boil for 10 minutes
3. After boiling for 10 minutes turn the heat down to a simmer and simmer for 30 minutes.
4. After letting it simmer just turn the heat off and let sit for 2 hours.
5. Repeat #2, #3 once more. 
6. Drain overnight in a collander. They retain lots of moisture so you must drain them well.

Kernels should be softer at this point and are good to go if you can easily smush them with your fingernail

#7. Once drained i fill my 1.5 pint straight sided jars with the prepared popcorn.
#8. I place my jars in my 22qt Presto pressure cooker for 1.5hrs.

Once they are done I let them cool inside the PC. I then place the jars in my still box and do a grain to grain or use a syringe if changing strains.

As far as spawning to my substrate I wait until my spawn jars are 100% ready before adding them to my substrate to lessen contam chances.

Substrate is simple coco coir mixed with a generic seed starter that has pete moss, turkey litter, and lime. All mixed 50/50 to field moist. I use the same 1.5 pint jars to pressure cook my substrate in and the substrate is PC'ed for 1.5hrs as well.

Just did a G2G 2 days ago with these



The greenhouse



One of my PE's




Just spawned this box 2 days ago


2 QP bags


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Feb 16, 2014)

BatCave said:


> Contaminantions chances are lowered once the Myc takes good hold, but having a good area and clean habits help.
> 
> My basic way I have done things, but YMMV.
> 
> ...


 I dig this greenhouse setup, in fact I was looking for this very thread to link to someone weeks ago.


also if you don't want to wait overnight to strain, what I like to do is 
simmer corn until it is soft(I can easily bite though them) and I can see kernels starting to split
rinse with cold water. shake to let water run down, let it drain fro a 1/2 hr or so. then lay out a clean bath towel, dump the grains evenly, fold it over(hotdog syle,not hamburger, if that makes sense)hold the corners and lean the towel back and forth, letting the grains roll/slide around in the towel, toss em around a bit until dry to the touch, and load up the jars. may have to get a different towel If you doing more than one batch of grain as itll get too damp to dry your next batch of grain


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 26, 2015)

Here's another great one. Bumped.


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 26, 2015)

Damn, thanks for this! 

Batcave had his shit together. Definitely something to try and emulate.


----------



## BatCave (Jun 26, 2015)

And still got it together!


----------



## PKHydro (Jun 26, 2015)

That last picture is nuts man! What strain is that? Glad to see your still around.


----------



## BatCave (Jun 26, 2015)

It is Penis Envy and still my best producing strain. I have some B+ bags and Malabar Coast bags and boxes working now


----------



## BatCave (Jun 26, 2015)

Big PE, Malabar Coast jars and B+/Malabar bags


----------



## DaSprout (Jun 26, 2015)

BatCave said:


> Big PE, Malabar Coast jars and B+/Malabar bags
> 
> View attachment 3448200 View attachment 3448201 View attachment 3448202


God damn!

Looks like my summon worked.

"BatCave. Arise from your grave..."


----------



## BatCave (Jun 26, 2015)

Batman Returns! Nah never left just watch now


----------



## bushwickbill (Jun 27, 2015)

mighty purdy! good job.


----------



## BatCave (Jun 27, 2015)

8 pound box of Malabar Coast starting to fruit


----------



## BatCave (Jul 7, 2015)

Bag of B+


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 7, 2015)

BatCave said:


> Bag of B+
> 
> View attachment 3455279 View attachment 3455280


F'ing Awesome! I appluad you sir.


----------



## BatCave (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks!

On another note I'm not too impressed with the Malabar Coast yield. Mostly small and thin unlike my PE, B+, and Golden Teachers. This is from four bags, 6.5oz from 3 flushes in 5 pound invitro bags. My PE easily does a QP per bag and look much better so goodbye Malabar Coast.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 7, 2015)

I'll take those rotten malabars away for you. Those dirty under producing bastards!


----------



## BatCave (Jul 7, 2015)

LOL. The malabar will be powered and made into around 350 .5g caps and then into the freezer for the zombie apocalypse. However the world ends we are going to be seeing it differently than anyone else.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 8, 2015)

I forgot that you powdered them. I gotta get into that. That makes things so much easier. Especially for travel. Put them into a vitamin bottle when "on the go".


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 10, 2015)

Hey everybody quick question.

I'm doing a bulk substrate and my mycelium is starting to colonize my casing, i'm expecting i'm within days of pinning.

(Everything in my chamber includes mycelium, coco coir, vermiculite, WBS)

My question is that there is some very distinct BLUE.

I'm assuming this is mycelium bruising for some reason and not a mold.

My question I guess is that i'm wondering if my assumption is correct.

I know its impossible to say for sure without pics, but i wasnt able to get any of the bluing to show clearly at all on pics



NOTE: These 2 pics are from a few days ago before the bluing showed up. This is just a little peek into what I have going on


----------



## BatCave (Jul 10, 2015)

Blue is normal bruising or lack of moisture, green is not a color you want to see


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 11, 2015)

*


BatCave said:



Blue is normal bruising or lack of moisture, green is not a color you want to see

Click to expand...


Looks good to me. Probably just bruising. Although....

Just kidding. Keep it up. Just mist when needed if you think its a moisture issue.*


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for the re assurance yo's. 

Much love


----------



## Kind Sir (Jul 12, 2015)

I have 3 syringes of golden teachers i got years ago...going to see if they still are viable. I used pf tek before, what is your method?


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I have 3 syringes of golden teachers i got years ago...going to see if they still are viable. I used pf tek before, what is your method?


Did WBS jars and just cased them (on top and bottom) with vermiculite/coco coir.

I'm probably going to switch to Brown Rice Flower cakes if I grow more after this. I don't need a lot and it seems a lot easier lol


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 12, 2015)

Kind Sir said:


> I have 3 syringes of golden teachers i got years ago...going to see if they still are viable. I used pf tek before, what is your method?


You can try popcorn.


----------



## canndo (Jul 14, 2015)

GemuGrows said:


> Hey everybody quick question.
> 
> I'm doing a bulk substrate and my mycelium is starting to colonize my casing, i'm expecting i'm within days of pinning.
> 
> ...



You should have initiated fruiting a few days ago. If your strain coasts you will be in overlay land. 

You can patch, reduce the Temps or try to beat the stuff down with spray. The blue is probably an indication of low humidity.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 14, 2015)

canndo said:


> You should have initiated fruiting a few days ago. If your strain coasts you will be in overlay land.
> 
> You can patch, reduce the Temps or try to beat the stuff down with spray. The blue is probably an indication of low humidity.


yeah I incubated it for 4 days after casing it, I was blown away by how much it grew in those 4 days.

I'll not be incubating after casing in the future I think.

That being said fruits are popping up nicely!!


----------



## BatCave (Jul 14, 2015)

B+ Second flush


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## BatCave (Jul 15, 2015)

My Penis Envy has its own penis (again), third flush and starting to contam so pulled them all and killed the box


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 15, 2015)

BatCave said:


> My Penis Envy has its own penis (again), third flush and starting to contam so pulled them all and killed the box
> 
> View attachment 3459702


Mushroom porn.


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey guys i'll be having to dry my first shrooms soon 

Whats the best way to dry? I've been reading up and down and I havent found any tek i'm 100% satisfied with, and I seriously have been reading up and down.

Box fan? Food dehydrator? Silica/magnesium puches?

Would seriously appreciate it!


----------



## BatCave (Jul 16, 2015)

Dehydrator for the win! The box fan and silica packs take too long

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-little-greenhouse.480191/#post-6521290


----------



## BatCave (Jul 16, 2015)

I've seen people hang them, bag them, put them in a box with Damp Rid and silica packs and it just takes too long or doesn't get them cracker dry. You can get a good quality dehydrator for under $100, my 5 tray temp adjustable dehydrator was $99 five years ago and I see them all the time for even cheaper now. I set my temp at 145 and they are cracker dry in 4-6 hours


----------



## GemuGrows (Jul 16, 2015)

BatCave said:


> I've seen people hang them, bag them, put them in a box with Damp Rid and silica packs and it just takes too long or doesn't get them cracker dry. You can get a good quality dehydrator for under $100, my 5 tray temp adjustable dehydrator was $99 five years ago and I see them all the time for even cheaper now. I set my temp at 145 and they are cracker dry in 4-6 hours


Cool man yeah I was looking towards a dehydrator. Ive read everywhere that the active ingredients start to deteriorate with heat. i've also read everywhere that the active ingredients won't deteriorate in food dehydrator temps.

I think i'll go with a food dehydrator and if i don't trip then i'll find a different method XD


----------



## canndo (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is the truth. 


Let them sit in their own for a day or two. 

Then lay them on the grate in your oven with the oven in warm or 160 and wedge the door of the oven open slightly with a wooden spoon. Don't spend a bill on a dehydrator. 

You fruit will come out perfectly in about six hours.


----------



## BatCave (Jul 16, 2015)

I prefer straight from fruit to dehydrate to packing. 400w dehydrator compared to 1500w oven running for 4-6 hours adds up and no waiting for 2 days.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 16, 2015)

You can get one on amazon with free ship for under $60. With temp control nowadays.


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 16, 2015)

Especially if this is an ongoing "hobby".


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 16, 2015)

Hobbiesssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 16, 2015)

Booooobiesssssss!!!!!!


----------



## DaSprout (Jul 16, 2015)

Ahem.....


----------



## DaSprout (Feb 5, 2016)

@mikek420 
Here you go.


----------

